#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Crediet opbouwer

## tamso

Gratis credits hier opbouwen

----------


## tamso

vullen maar

----------


## parido

hahahahaha jij bent echt gek! 
deze topics hier zijn allemaal van jou gek! hahahahaha
en ik maar denken dat je een grapje aan het maken was :knipoog:  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## tamso

Ik ben geen praatjes maker

----------


## parido

hier wat informatie over de ib groep  :tong uitsteken: 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta

----------


## tamso

laat ik wel aan anderen over


hahahahahahahaha

----------


## parido

hahaha nee dat heb ik gemerkt  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## tamso

> hier wat informatie over de ib groep 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
> Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## tamso

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## tamso

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## tamso

Kopier mijn tekst.

het zijn er 30.000 letters.

----------


## tamso

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## tamso

test

----------


## tamso

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

kijk wat ik nu ga doen  :grote grijns:

----------


## tamso

Ik weet trouqwens niet of het lukt om alleen maar op hetzelfde topic alsmaar te herhalen je berichten
het lukt niet achter mekaar wel als je het volgende bericht 1 woord neer zet en dan weer de volgende volplakt

----------


## parido

even kijken hoor!

----------


## tamso

Weet je dat je met 2 nicks tergelijk kan inloggen

----------


## parido

:hihi: 




?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## tamso

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

mag dit wel joh?


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de

----------


## tamso

Tuurlijk waarom niet

----------


## tamso

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht jajaaj

----------


## tamso

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht ajajajajjaajajajaja

----------


## tamso

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht jahahshshhddgdgdfgdgdgdgddg

----------


## parido

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen? 
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke

----------


## parido

en nog een keer !!!

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke

----------


## parido

en nog voor de 4e keer :tong uitsteken: 

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke 


tralalalal

lalala
ala
la
la
la
la
ala
l

----------


## tamso

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht jdjdhfghdghdgsdgsgsgs

----------


## tamso

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht jdjsdhsgsggasgagagha

----------


## parido

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?

----------


## [email protected]

:haha: 

Maroc.NL > Prikbord > Columns! 
Crediet opbouwer 


Zoeken in forums 


Discussies tonen Berichten tonen 



Geavanceerd zoeken 
Search Blogs 


Geavanceerd zoeken 
Search Tags 


Geavanceerd zoeken 

Directe links 
Berichten van vandaag 
Markeer forums als gelezen 
Open vriendenlijst 
Gebruikersinstellingen 
Handtekening wijzigen 
Profiel wijzigen 
Opties wijzigen 
Diversen 
Privberichten 
Discussies met abonnement 
Mijn profiel 

Ga naar pagina... 

Pagina 2 van 2 < 1 2 

Discussietools Zoek in deze discussie Discussie waarderen Weergave 

(#31) 

parido 
Geen commentaar





Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 7.069
Blog Entries: 1
Geregistreerd: 17 april 2005
Locatie: Utrecht
Credits: 31.259
Vandaag, 01:59 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?

----------


## [email protected]

Maroc.NL > Prikbord > Columns! 
Crediet opbouwer 


Zoeken in forums 


Discussies tonen Berichten tonen 



Geavanceerd zoeken 
Search Blogs 


Geavanceerd zoeken 
Search Tags 


Geavanceerd zoeken 

Directe links 
Berichten van vandaag 
Markeer forums als gelezen 
Open vriendenlijst 
Gebruikersinstellingen 
Handtekening wijzigen 
Profiel wijzigen 
Opties wijzigen 
Diversen 
Privberichten 
Discussies met abonnement 
Mijn profiel 

Ga naar pagina... 

Pagina 2 van 2 < 1 2 

Discussietools Zoek in deze discussie Discussie waarderen Weergave 

(#31) 

parido 
Geen commentaar





Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 7.069
Blog Entries: 1
Geregistreerd: 17 april 2005
Locatie: Utrecht
Credits: 31.259
Vandaag, 01:59 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?

----------


## [email protected]

Leer de mensen kennen,en word een dierenvriend 


tamso 
Bekijk openbaar profiel 
Stuur een privbericht naar tamso 
Stuur e-mail naar tamso 
Bezoek tamso's webpagina! 
Zoek meer berichten van tamso 
Voeg tamso toe aan je vriendenlijst 

(#25) 

tamso 
ego's prikken





Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 1.139
Geregistreerd: 1 juni 2008
Locatie: kikkerlandje holland
Credits: 22.870 Vandaag, 01:50 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht jahahshshhddgdgdfgdgdgdgddg

----------


## [email protected]

Wat gebeurt er tijdens een openhartoperatie?

Met een speciale zaag wordt de borstkas opengemaakt, meestal om bij een of meerdere bloedvaten een omleiding (bypass) te maken. Daarvoor worden aders of slagaders elders uit het lichaam, uit een been of arm, gebruikt. De nieuwe bloedvaten worden op de bestaande bloedvaten aangesloten op zo’n manier dat de verstopping wordt omzeild. Verder kunnen tijdens een openhartoperatie hartkleppen worden vervangen door metalen of kunststof kleppen. 

Hoe lang duurt de ingreep?

Een bypass-operatie duurt tussen de vier en vierenhalf uur, afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid omleidingen en de moeilijkheidsgraad van de operatie. Er worden gemiddeld tussen de n en zes bypasses gemaakt. Normaal worden er in een operatiekamer op een dag twee patinten geholpen. Een operatie aan hartkleppen duurt gemiddeld zo’n vier uur, maar kan langer duren als de operatie complexer is. Er zijn ingrepen die een hele dag kunnen duren.

Hoe verlopen opname en herstel?

De patint die een openhartoperatie moet ondergaan, wordt een dag van tevoren opgenomen. Na de operatie wordt de patint naar de intensive care gebracht, waar hij of zij meestal maximaal 24 uur verblijft. Daarna moet de patint nog een week tot tien dagen worden verpleegd op een verpleegafdeling. De revalidatie start direct op de verpleegafdeling al. Na enkele weken begint de intensievere revalidatie. Dat gebeurt onder leiding van gespecialiseerde fysiotherapeuten. De revalidatie (onder meer fietsen en volleyballen) neemt doorgaans zes weken in beslag.

Wie komen voor een openhartoperatie in aanmerking?

Een cardioloog kan een hartpatint verwijzen naar het hartteam, dat bestaat uit een cardiothoracaal chirurg en een cardioloog, eventueel aangevuld met een (verwijzend) cardioloog, longarts of internist. De patint heeft op dat moment meestal al een onderzoek (hartkatheterisatie) achter de rug, waarbij door middel van inspuiting van contrastvloeistof in de bloedvaten verstopping of vernauwing van aders rond het hart aan het licht zijn gekomen.

Het hartteam bepaalt vervolgens wat er moet gebeuren. Is er een openhartoperatie nodig, een dotterbehandeling of kan worden volstaan met een behandeling van medicijnen?

Wat zijn de kosten?

Minimale prijs, inclusief verblijf op de intensive care en negen dagen opname, is ongeveer 15.000 euro.

----------


## [email protected]

De operatiekamers van ons thoraxcentrum


In ons thoraxcentrum hebben we in totaal vier operatiekamers. Op de operatiekamer werken anesthesiologen, anesthesiemedewerkers, chirurgen, operatie-assistenten, perfusionisten en logistieke medewerkers. Tijdens een operatie zijn er zeven tot negen mensen aanwezig. Er worden hier verschillende soorten operaties uitgevoerd. Per dag kunnen er twee patinten per operatiekamer geopereerd worden.

Er worden ook operaties uitgevoerd aan de longen waarbij een deel en soms ook een hele long wordt verwijderd. Er worden verschillende soorten hartoperaties uitgevoerd. We voeren hartoperaties uit waarbij de hartklep van de patint wordt verwijderd en vervangen door een mechanische of biologische klep. Een mechanische klep is gemaakt van kunststof en een biologische klep van dierlijk materiaal. Ook worden er veel bypass operaties uitgevoerd. Bij een bypass operatie worden er omleidingen gemaakt van vaten elders uit het lichaam zodat vernauwde kransslagaderen worden omzeild.



In Medisch Spectrum Twente zijn 4 cardiothoracaal chirurgen werkzaam met 3 artsassistenten en 12 operatieassistenten. Als operatieassistent hebben we drie taken, instrumenteren, omlopen en assisteren. Bij het omlopen zorg je ervoor dat alle benodigdheden aanwezig zijn in de operatiekamer tijdens de ingreep. Als assisterende heb je de taak om het te opereren gebied zo zichtbaar mogelijk te maken voor de chirurg. De instrumenterende geeft alle benodigde instrumenten aan de chirurg die nodig zijn tijdens de ingreep. De operatieassistenten die op de operatiekamers van het thoraxcentrum werken hebben een speciale opleiding hiervoor gevolgd.




Wie staan er rond de operatietafel?


Het team bij een openhartoperatie bestaat uit zeven tot negen personen.

1. Thoraxchirurg. Hij opereert de hartpatint. 

2. Een arts-assistent of een operatie-assistent. Hij moet ervoor zorgen dat de thoraxchirurg ongestoord zijn werk kan doen. Deze assistent houdt bijvoorbeeld met behulp van klemmen de wond open. Hij helpt de chirurg met het hechten en assisteert bij het vasthouden van instrumenten of apparatuur. Bij sommige operaties haalt de operatie-assistent een ader uit het been, bedoeld voor een bypass die op het hart moet worden gemaakt. Dan is de chirurg boven in de borstholte bezig en de arts-assistent of operatie-assistent aan de onderkant, aan de benen.

3. Een instrumenterend operatie-assistent. Hij voorziet de chirurg van instrumenten en zorgt ervoor dat op het juiste moment de juiste instrumenten worden aangereikt. Het kan ook gaan om hechtmateriaal of protheses. De instrumenterend operatie-assistent moet anticiperen op de voortgang van de operatie.

4. Een cardio-anesthesist. Hij dient bij de patint de narcose toe, en zorgt dat de beademings- en bewakingsapparatuur wordt aangesloten. De cardio-anesthesist bewaakt de patint en is ook na afloop van de operatie verantwoordelijk voor de patint als deze op de intensive care ligt.

5. Een anesthesie-assistent. De cardio-anesthesist houdt samen met de anesthesie-assistent de bewakings- en beademingsapparatuur in de gaten.

6. De perfusionisten. Zij zijn degenen die de hart-longmachine bedienen.

7. De omlopen: een tot twee personen, meestal operatie-assistenten die hand- en spandiensten verrichten. Zij dragen geen steriele kleding. Alleen de drie leden van het team die aan de tafel staan, dragen steriele kleding. De omlopen zorgen ervoor dat alles klaar ligt voor de ingreep. Verder geven zij alles aan wat niet standaard op de tafels ligt. Dan kan het gaan om een extra hartklep, een speciale prothese, of specifiek hechtmateriaal of instrumentarium. Deze dingen worden hun via een steriele doorgeefkast aangereikt.








Naar boven 




Hartklepaandoening
Een hartklepaandoening komt meestal niet onaangekondigd. Vaak heeft u al langere tijd klachten, zoals moeheid, kortademigheid en een onregelmatige hartslag. In het hart zitten op vier plaatsen kleppen. Een gezonde hartklep opent en sluit perfect, zodat het hart geen moeite hoeft te doen om bloed door het lichaam te pompen. Als de kleppen vernauwd zijn door vergroeiing of kalkafzetting (stenose), de kleppen beschadigd of uitgerekt zijn (insufficintie) of de klep moeit krijgt met pompen (hartfalen), kan het zijn dat u een operatie nodig heeft.

De oorzaak van zo’n hartklepafwijking is meestal veroudering. Uw kleppen verouderen net zo snel als uw lichaam. Bij klachten die mogelijk wijzen op een hartklepaandoening, voert de cardioloog eerst een aantal onderzoeken uit. Het gaat dan meestal om een hartkatheterisatie of een echocardiografie. Als blijkt dat medicijnen of een dotterbehandeling niet voldoende zijn, kan de cardioloog ervoor kiezen een kunstklep te laten plaatsen door de thoraxchirurg. Daarvoor hoeft u sinds de komst van het thoraxcentrum niet meer naar Nieuwegein, u kunt gewoon in Enschede geholpen worden. In de buurt van familie en vrienden.


Oproep voor operatie

Zodra uw operatiedatum bekend is, krijgt u schriftelijk of eventueel telefonisch bericht van ons secretariaat cardiothoracale chirurgie. Als u in deze periode gezondheidsproblemen krijgt, zoals verkoudheid of griep neemt u dan direct contact op met ons secretariaat. Het kan dan nodig zijn de operatie uit te stellen. Ook mag u in deze periode (tenminste twee weken voor de operatie) gn griepprik krijgen.

Meenemen

Wat neemt u mee bij uw opname in ons ziekenhuis:


patintenponsplaatje met uw juiste gegevens. Wijzigingen in uw persoonlijke gegevens of de zorgverzekeraar dient u te laten aanpassen;


Patinten Informatie Map (PIM);


medicijnen die u gebruikt (in de originele verpakking) en eventueel bijbehorende geneesmiddelenpaspoort;


toiletartikelen (zonodig gebitsprothesebakje);


nachtkleding, ondergoed en eventuele ochtendjas;


als u slechtziend bent, denkt u dan aan uw (lees)bril en zonodig brillenkoker.


Op elke kamer is een koelkast aanwezig om eventuele etenswaren en drank in te koelen. Wij adviseren u dringend sieraden (ook de eventuele trouwring) die tijdens de operatie af moeten, geld en andere waardevolle zaken thuis te laten. Er kan altijd iets kwijt raken. Op de onze verpleegafdelingen A2 en D2 zijn kluisjes beschikbaar om uw spullen in op te bergen gedurende de operatie en uw verblijf op de IC Thoraxcentrum. Het ziekenhuis aanvaardt geen enkele aansprakelijkheid voor diefstal, verlies of beschadiging van kledingstukken, geld of andere waardevolle zaken. U kunt ze dus het beste thuis laten.

De opname

Op de afgesproken dag en tijd meldt u zich bij de afdelingssecretaresse aan de informatiebalie van verpleegafdeling A2 / D2. De secretaresse waarschuwt de verpleegkundige die de opname verder met u zal verzorgen.

Ziekenhuisverblijf in het kort

U wordt meestal n dag voor de operatie op afdeling A2 of D2 opgenomen. Na de operatie verblijft u n of twee dagen op de IC Thoraxcentrum. Zodra de arts vindt dat u voldoende bent hersteld, gaat u terug naar de afdeling A2 of D2. U blijft, afhankelijk van de ingreep, uw herstel en eventuele overplaatsing naar een ander ziekenhuis, gemiddeld zeven  acht dagen opgenomen (de dag na de operatie telt voor n). Het is mogelijk dat u voor en na de operatie op een andere kamer ligt.

----------


## [email protected]

En van de afdelingen waar u na een chirurgische operatie mee te maken gaat krijgen is de Intensive Care (IC). Op onze intensive care liggen meestal patinten van wie n of meerdere vitale organen, zoals bijvoorbeeld hart, longen of nieren (nog) niet goed werken. Op onze intensive care is dat meestal tijdelijk ten gevolge van de narcose en/of de operatie. Deze organen worden dan met behulp van medicijnen of apparatuur ondersteund, tot ze weer op eigen kracht kunnen functioneren. Als dit het geval is, kan onze patint weer naar de gewone afdeling. 

Na uw operatie brengt de anesthesioloog u naar de intensive care. Hier wordt u intensief geobserveerd en verpleegd door een speciaal opgeleid team van verpleegkundigen en artsen. Zij kunnen uw familie informeren over uw situatie en uitleg geven over de apparatuur. De zogenaamde intensivist heeft de medische verantwoordelijkheid op de intensive care.

Meestal wordt u enkele uren na de operatie langzaam wakker. Vaak kunt u in het begin niet praten omdat er een buisje in uw keel zit voor de beademing. De communicatie verloopt dan met gebaren. Zodra u weer zelf kunt ademen wordt het buisje zo snel mogelijk uit uw keel gehaald en kunt u weer gewoon praten. U kunt dan nog wel last hebben van uw keel (o.a. heesheid).


Op onze Intensive Care (IC) liggen patinten die extra zorg nodig hebben. Als u bij n van onze patinten op de IC op bezoek gaat moet u ermee rekening houden. Een bezoek aan een patint op onze intensive care thoraxcentrum kan een grote indruk maken op u en uw andere bezoekers. Door de intensieve zorg is er veel bedrijvigheid en er staat veel apparatuur. De verpleegkundigen van de afdeling cordineren en begeleiden al het bezoek. Ze kunnen uitleg geven over de situatie van de patint. 

intensive care thoraxcentrum

locatie Haaksbergerstraat

(tweede verdieping)
maandag t/m vrijdag

van 10.30 tot 11.00 uur en

van 19.00 tot 19.30 uur
zaterdag, zondag en feestdagen

van 10.30 tot 11.00 uur en

van 19.00 tot 19.30 uur


De bezoektijden zijn gelijk aan die van de verpleegafdelingen. Houdt u er rekening mee dat er maximaal twee personen tegelijk bij het bed van onze patint op de IC mogen komen. Te veel en te lang bezoek kan voor de patint erg belastend zijn. Bezoek van kinderen jonger dan twaalf jaar dient u altijd in te overleggen met een van de ntensive care verpleegkundigen. Houdt er wel rekening mee dat kinderen kunnen schrikken van hun zieke vader, moeder, opa of oma en ook van alle apparatuur en monitorgeluiden. Bereid ze daarom voor. Wij kunnen u hierbij adviseren of op een ander wijze behulpzaam zijn. Laat ons het weten. In verband met infectiegevaar zijn bloemen en planten op de intensive care thoraxcentrum niet toegestaan. Een kaart of een foto mag natuurlijk wel. Heeft u kinderen en wilt u ze liever niet meenemen op uw bezoek op de IC dan kunt u op werkdagen tussen 9.00 en 16.30 uur en op vrijdag van 9.00 tot 12.00 uur gebruik maken van onze gratis kinderopvang. 

Vooral op onze IC en overigens in ons hele ziekenhuis is het gebruik van een mobiele telefoon niet toegestaan. Mobiele telefoons kunnen de medische apparatuur ontregelen, waardoor gevaar ontstaat voor onze patinten. Mobiele telefoons dienen bij het binnengaan van ons ziekenhuis uit gezet te worden.

A. Instrumenten. Aan de voeten van de patinten staan twee tafels, waarvan er op de foto een zichtbaar is. Op die tafels liggen de instrumenten die nodig zijn voor de operatie. Er liggen onder meer scharen, pincetten, gaasjes, protheses zoals hartkleppen en pacemakers, hechtmateriaal in alle soorten en maten. Voor het hechten van aders, slagaders, spieren of huid is telkens ander draad nodig. Hier ligt ook een defibrillator waarmee het hart na de operatie weer op gang wordt geholpen.

B. Echo-apparaat. Aan het hoofdeinde van de patint staat een echo-apparaat opgesteld. Daarmee wordt (via de slokdarm) de functie van het hart in de gaten gehouden. 

C. Bewakings- en beademingsapparatuur. Aan het hoofdeinde van de patint staan de bewakings- en beademingsapparatuur Daarmee wordt (via de slokdarm) de functie van het hart in de gaten gehouden. De beademingsapparatuur neemt tijdens de ingreep de ademhaling van de patint over. Via het bewakingsapparaat is onder meer te zien hoe de ademhaling van de patint verloopt en hoe zijn temperatuur en polsslag zijn. Ook staat hier apparatuur waarmee infuusvloeistof en bloed kunnen worden verwarmd. De temperatuur, die tijdens de operatie is gedaald, moet aan het einde van de ingreep weer omhoog worden gebracht. Daarvoor worden onder meer verwarmde infuusvloeistof en bloed gebruikt.

D. Hart-longmachine. De hart-longmachine staat pal achter de chirurg. Tijdens de ingreep wordt het hart stilgelegd. De werking van hart en longen wordt overgenomen door de hart-longmachine. Via deze machine wordt ook de kwaliteit van het bloed op peil gehouden. Zo wordt onder meer zuurstof toegevoegd.


Cardio-anesthesiologie wordt ook wel thorax-anesthesie genoemd. Eigenlijk allemaal mooie woorden voor het onder narcose brengen en houden van patinten bij long- en openhartoperaties. De cardio-anesthesie in het thoraxcentrum van Medisch Spectrum Twente wordt uitgevoerd door vijf cardio-anesthesiologen en acht cardio-anesthesiologie-assistenten. Met de anesthesie-assistenten maken onze patinten op de operatieafdeling als eerste kennis. Zij hebben naast hun normale basisopleiding een speciale opleiding gevolgd voor cardio-anesthesiologie. Bij de cardio-anesthesiologie worden vooral allerlei soorten bloeddrukken die er zijn goed in de gaten gehouden. Dit is een belangrijk onderdeel voor het goed functioneren van het hart. Ook wordt het hart nauwkeurig door middel van een uitgebreid hartfilmpje gecontroleerd. 



Wij hebben de beschikking over de nieuwste en aller modernste anesthesie- en bewakingsapparatuur. Naast de ‘normale’ anesthesie maken we ook veel gebruik van de Epi-durale-anesthesie methode. Dit is de ‘bekende’ ruggenprik waarbij een slangetje (katheter) achter blijft in de rug. Door deze katheter kunnen we tijdens de operatie, maar vooral ook na de operatie op de intensive care, pijnstillende middelen toedienen. Het herstel van onze patinten gaat hierdoor veel beter. De pijn en complicaties zijn bij deze ruggenprik erg klein. Niet alleen de mensen onder narcose brengen maar vooral ook pijnstilling is een belangrijke taak van de cardio-anesthesist. De cardio-anesthesioloog is ook de arts die samen met onze intensive care verpleegkundigen onze patinten op de intensive care goed bewaken. In ons thoraxcentrum werken vijf cardio-anesthesiologen.




Borstwandkorrektie 

Anesthesiologie 

Dotteren 

Kliniek 

Onze specialisten 

Meer informatie 

"Naar de top" 

Wachtlijst 


Voor professionals 



Hart, lust en sex


Seksualiteit en intiem contact na een hartaandoening

1. Voor wie is deze informatie

2. Het hart op hol

3. Hartklachten

4. Het verwerken van emoties

5. Hartklachten, en dan?

6. Seksuele mogelijkheden

7. Nieuwe ronde, nieuwe kansen

8. Anders vrijen 

1. Voor wie is deze informatie
Deze informatie is voor (ex)-hartpatinten. Natuurlijk ook voor partners, omgeving, hulpverleners en dergelijke, maar toch in de eerste plaats voor mensen die geconfronteerd zijn met een hartaandoening. Het is logisch dat mensen die een hartaandoening hebben, of hebben gehad, vragen hebben over seksualiteit. Op een bepaald moment heeft het lichaam je 'in de steek gelaten' en nu vraag je je af of vrijen en intiem seksueel contact nog wel kan en nog wel mag. Voor veel mensen geldt gelukkig dat ze met hun partner, of met een andere vertrouwenspersoon, kunnen praten over dat wat hen bezighoudt. Ze houden rekening met eventuele beperkingen en nemen de draad van hun leven, ook op het gebied van de seksualiteit, na verloop van tijd weer op. Toch blijft seksualiteit voor veel mensen ook een onderwerp waar niet zo makkelijk over gesproken wordt. Ook dat is logisch. Je praat niet zo snel over dingen die priv en intiem zijn terwijl het hebben van een intieme lichamelijke relatie toch ontzettend plezierig en fijn kan zijn. Als er vragen of problemen op het gebied van seksualiteit zijn is het erg belangrijk dat je daar met anderen over kunt praten. Misverstanden kunnen dan voorkomen worden en er ontstaat begrip voor de moeilijkheden die er zijn. In deze brochure wordt ingegaan op een aantal onderwerpen die met seksualiteit te maken hebben. Het lezen van deze brochure kan de problemen die je er misschien mee hebt niet oplossen. Het kan wel een aanleiding zijn om er eens met je partner, een vertrouwenspersoon of een hulpverlener over te praten. Het lezen van deze brochure en erover praten kan dan wellicht misverstanden en twijfels wegnemen en dat kan helpen om ook op het gebied van intieme relaties de draad van het leven weer op te nemen.

2. Het hart op hol
Als er iets met je hart gebeurt gaat dat de meeste mensen niet in de koude kleren zitten. Je leven is ontregeld, je lichaam heeft je ‘in de steek gelaten’ en er komen gevoelens van onzekerheid en angst bij je boven. Voor veel mensen geldt dat die gevoelens van onzekerheid en angst gevolgen hebben voor de manier waarop ze met seksualiteit en intieme relaties omgaan. De vragen liggen dan voor de hand: is seks niet gevaarlijk voor mijn hart, kan ik nog wel echt met iemand vrijen, kan ik nog wel klaarkomen, krijg ik als man nog wel een erectie en hoe reageert mijn hart als ik met iemand vrij. De antwoorden op die vragen zijn vaak moeilijk te geven en de antwoorden zullen per persoon ook verschillend zijn. Daarbij komt nog dat veel mensen niet zo makkelijk over zo'n intiem onderwerp praten. Niet met de partner en misschien al helemaal niet met de specialist of met de huisarts. In deze brochure gaan we in op de mogelijke gevolgen van hartklachten op je seksuele leven en andersom. Gelukkig krijgt niet iedereen met hartklachten ook seksuele problemen. Maar gebleken is wel dat bijna iedereen er vragen, twijfels en zorgen over heeft. En omdat het goed is om daar eens open en eerlijk met iemand over te praten en omdat er nogal wat twijfels en angsten onterecht zijn, gaan we ook daar in deze brochure nader op in.

Ook voor hulpverleners

Omdat ook cardiologen, huisartsen en verpleegkundigen gewone mensen zijn is het ook voor hen niet altijd even eenvoudig om over seksualiteit te praten. Op sommige vragen zijn geen pasklare antwoorden en er zijn hulpverleners die er maar liever niet over spreken. Dat is jammer, want ook al zijn oplossingen vaak niet direct voorhanden, het kan toch een hele opluchting zijn om er eens met iemand over te praten en je zorgen met iemand te delen. Deze brochure geeft informatie aan mensen die geconfronteerd zijn met hartklachten. We hopen dat het ook een hulpmiddel is om een gesprek tussen de patint en de hulpverlener op gang te brengen. Niet alle problemen kunnen door middel van praten worden opgelost. Net als praten is seks een manier om met elkaar te communiceren. Het is een manier waar vaak geen woorden bij nodig zijn. Bij seksualiteit worden emoties op een lichamelijke en intieme manier overgebracht. Er zijn momenten waarop het lichaam geen woorden nodig heeft en waarop zonder woorden misschien wel meer verteld wordt dan mt woorden.





3. Hartklachten
Seksualiteit speelt een belangrijke rol in ons leven. Volgens sommige seksuologen is ons seksuele leven een soort maatlat voor het leven van alledag. De manier waarop we vrijen en met intieme relaties omgaan laat zien hoe we in het leven staan: emoties, gedrag, normen en waarden zijn terug te vinden in het liefdesspel. Van de andere kant hebben gebeurtenissen uit het dagelijks leven direct gevolgen voor ons seksuele leven. Wie moe en leeg van zijn werk komt kijkt anders tegen seks aan dan tijdens een romantisch weekendje met zijn tween. Iedereen vindt dat logisch en eigenlijk is het dus ook helemaal niet vreemd dat hartklachten hun weerslag kunnen hebben op de manier waarop je met seks omgaat. 

Het hart is heel speciaal

Op de eerste plaats is het hart een sterke spier die ons bloed rondpompt. Het hart is voor ons letterlijk van levensbelang. Het hart heeft voor de mens niet alleen lichamelijke betekenis, maar ook een symbolische. Het hart staat voor liefde, leven, moed, dapperheid en vriendschap. De Nederlandse taal kent niet voor niets een groot aantal zegswijzen en spreekwoorden die over het hart gaan. Het hart op de tong hebben, een gebroken hart, het hart zinkt me in de schoenen en iemand een hart onder de riem steken zijn er daar maar een paar van. Ons hart is ons op vele manieren dierbaar. Als daar wat mee aan de hand is, heeft dat grote gevolgen voor de manier waarop we tegen het leven aankijken. Hartklachten betekenen vaak een ommekeer in iemands leven. Gezondheid blijkt niet meer zo vanzelfsprekend, de toekomst wordt onzeker en in het dagelijks leven zul je ineens met van alles en nog wat rekening moeten gaan houden. De onzekerheid die daarvan het gevolg is, wordt vaak emotioneel geuit. Je wordt angstig, verdrietig, boos en het zelfvertrouwen kan een behoorlijke deuk oplopen. Het gevolg is dat je op een vervelende manier 'niet lekker in je vel zit' en dat kan de seksuele relatie die je hebt behoorlijk verstoren. 

Faalangst

'De eerste keer was verschrikkelijk, ik lag alleen maar te piekeren of het wel zou lukken. Ik kon op een gegeven moment nergens anders meer aan denken. Mijn erectie verdween en kwam ook niet meer terug. De volgende keer was ik natuurlijk nog veel meer aan het piekeren en op een gegeven moment hebben we de pogingen maar gestaakt. Gelukkig heeft de huisarts me verteld dat ik niet enige was met dat probleem. Zij begon erover, ik had dat zeker nooit gedurfd. Ze heeft me eerst op mijn gemak gesteld en verteld dat het heel normaal is dat het hebben van seks een probleem kan zijn. Toen heeft ze me doorverwezen naar een psycholoog en binnen een paar weken was ik van mijn faalangst af. Het vrijen is nu leuker dan ooit tevoren, misschien wel omdat we er nu ook samen over praten, ik weet het niet, het zou toch kunnen?'.




4. Het verwerken van emoties
Om opnieuw van seks te kunnen genieten, moeten die gevoelens verwerkt worden. Dat kan op verschillende manieren. Praten, vertellen over angsten, en onzekerheden is een manier. Praat vr het vrijen met je partner over je wensen en angsten op seksueel gebied. Ga er niet van uit dat de ander wel weet wat je wel of niet lekker vindt en wel of niet aandurft. Neem zelf het initiatief om dingen te bespreken en wacht niet tot de ander erover zal beginnen. Je partner vindt het misschien nog moeilijker om over seksualiteit te praten dan jij. Als je er zelf over begint hoeft je partner er in ieder geval niet naar te raden naar wat jij ervan vindt. Laat je partner ook even weten dat je niet van porselein bent en je hart en vaten het heus wel aan kunnen als je aangeraakt wordt. Vertel je partner dat je het in ieder geval zult laten weten als iets pijnlijk is of als je iets niet prettig vindt.

Niet praten maar doen

Sommige mensen zijn niet zulke praters, zeker niet als het over emoties gaat. Dat is misschien jammer, maar ieder vogeltje zingt nu eenmaal zoals het gebekt is. Het kan zijn dat je nooit geleerd hebt om openlijk over je emoties te praten of er zijn andere redenen dat je dat niet goed afgaat. Gelukkig zijn er ook andere manieren om je emoties te delen met anderen: namelijk met je lichaam. Vrijen, elkaar vasthouden, knuffelen en strelen, kunnen manieren zijn om je angsten en onzekerheden aan anderen duidelijk te maken. Als je dat doet en als dat allemaal betrekkelijk nieuw voor je is komen niet alleen je emoties naar boven, maar misschien ook de tranen en het verdriet. Als dat gebeurd is er niets om je voor te schamen. Laat je verdriet maar komen en gun jezelf de angsten die je hebt. Alleen op die manier kom je er achter dat je je zo voelt en ook voor de partner kan dat een hele openbaring zijn.

Gun jezelf tijd en ruimte

Je hebt een ingrijpende gebeurtenis achter de rug; iedereen snapt dat en wees daarin ook eerlijk tegenover jezelf. Emoties en labiliteit zijn een logisch gevolg van wat je hebt doorgemaakt, sta die emoties toe. Je zit jezelf alleen maar in de weg als je alles bij het oude wilt houden, of de grote piet uit wilt hangen. Het vinden van een nieuwe levensstijl na de behandeling kost tijd en bedenk dat anderen pas met jou overweg kunnen als jij met jezelf overweg kunt. Neem de tijd en ruimte om de gevoelens te accepteren en een plaats te geven. Daar is tijd voor nodig en je moet daarbij eerder aan maanden denken dan aan weken.

Verwerken doe je samen

Het verwerken van emoties is meer dan alleen het toestaan van emoties en angsten. Je moet ook leren om open te staan voor de gevoelens van de ander. Ook voor je partner is de confrontatie met hartklachten zwaar en veeleisend. Luister naar elkaar, praat over jullie verdriet en angst en je zult zien dat ze dan bijna 'vanzelf' verdwijnen. En praat niet alleen over de angst en de onzekerheden die jullie hebben. Vergeet ook de fijne dingen, de dingen die je lekker en plezierig vindt, verlangens en behoeften die jullie hebben niet. 

5. Hartklachten, en dan?
De confrontatie met hartklachten kan heel ingrijpend zijn. In dit hoofdstuk wordt ingegaan op de seksuele gevolgen van die confrontatie. Daarbij worden verschillende aspecten van seksualiteit onderscheiden. Aan de orde komen achtereenvolgens de zin in seks, de seksuele opwinding en het orgasme.

Zin in seks

Zin om te vrijen heeft alles te maken met hoe je je over het algemeen voelt. Als de zin in seks er niet is als je met hartklachten te maken hebt of hebt gehad is dat geen reden om je zorgen te maken. Je voelt je misschien onzeker, je zit niet lekker in je vel, je voelt je lang niet optimaal en dat heeft invloed op de manier waarop je tegen seksualiteit en intieme relaties aankijkt. Maak je dus zo min mogelijk zorgen en bedenk: het komt vanzelf wel weer terug. Als de zin in seks er wel is, is dat al evenmin een reden om je zorgen te maken, je kunt vaak meer dan je denkt.

Seksuele opwinding

Seksuele opwinding kan een bron van angst en onzekerheid zijn: je hart gaat sneller kloppen, je ademhaling verandert en er kan pijn op de borst optreden. De kenmerken van seksuele opwinding lijken dus erg op die van hartklachten. Dat kan tot angst en paniek leiden: 'Mijn hart kan het niet aan.' 

Ter geruststelling

Seks vraagt niet meer inspanning dan het oplopen van twee trappen, of in flinke wandelpas een blokje om. Als je arts vindt dat je die activiteiten zonder problemen uit kunt voeren, is er geen enkele reden om te denken, dat je hart het vrijen niet aan kan. 


Het orgasme

Het orgasme, klaarkomen, is een activiteit, waarbij lichaam en gevoel zich ontladen. Het hart gaat sneller pompen, de ademhaling verandert en spieren trekken zich samen. Het lichaam reageert net als bij sommige hartklachten. Dit kan angst en paniek teweegbrengen, vooral omdat veel mensen zich tijdens het orgasme kwetsbaar en open voelen, wat de emoties nog eens extra verhevigt. Kortom, het orgasme kan gevoelens van angst en onzekerheid naar boven brengen die het plezier behoorlijk bederven. Ook bij de partner, die zich gaat afvragen of het hart het allemaal nog wel aankan. Om een orgasme te kunnen beleven, moet je je kunnen overgeven aan je gevoelens. Je moet je laten gaan en daarmee als het ware even de controle over de eigen situatie loslaten. ‘La petit mort’ noemen de Fransen het daarom. Voor mensen die iets heel ingrijpends hebben meegemaakt is dat loslaten erg moeilijk. In reactie op het gebeurde proberen ze juist de touwtjes stevig in handen te houden. Overgave is dan niet bepaald het meest voor de hand liggende, zeker niet als de lichamelijke sensaties van het orgasme sterk lijken op sensaties die optreden tengevolge van hartklachten. Weer is het goed om te bedenken: Als je twee trappen op kunt lopen of een flink blokje om, is er eigenlijk geen reden tot ongerustheid, je hart kan het vrijen best aan. 

Verbeteren van de conditie

Ons seksueel functioneren wordt door twee factoren bepaald: Op de eerste plaats is dat je lichamelijke conditie en op de tweede plaats je emotionele conditie. Door het gebruik van bepaalde medicijnen of als gevolg van een medische ingreep kan je lichamelijke conditie aanzienlijk verbeteren. Dat hoeft natuurlijk niet te betekenen dat het op seksueel gebied ook direct weer beter gaat. Ook aan positieve veranderingen moet je wennen, het duurt even voor je alles weer kunt en durft wat je eerst deed.

6. Seksuele mogelijkheden
Hartklachten hebben veel emotionele en lichamelijke gevolgen. Welke dat precies zijn, is van persoon tot persoon verschillend en afhankelijk van allerlei maatschappelijke, psychologische en lichamelijke factoren. In dit hoofdstuk wordt ingegaan op de gevolgen van hartklachten en op de invloed daarvan op de seksuele mogelijkheden. 

Kort na de behandeling.

Als je kort na de behandeling behoefte hebt aan intiem seksueel contact, zijn een paar punten speciaal van belang. We zullen ze hier kort toelichten. Als je graag wilt weten of seksueel contact kort na de behandeling verstandig is, vraag dat dan na bij iemand bij wie je onder behandeling bent, bijvoorbeeld je huisarts of je cardioloog. Hij kent je wat dat betreft goed en kan antwoord geven op je vragen. En als hij het antwoord op je vragen niet weet, kan hij je helpen door je te verwijzen naar iemand die dat wel kan. Praat over wat je precies wilt of verwacht. Mensen die je gedachten kunnen lezen zijn zeldzaam en de kans dat je partner dat kan is dus wel erg klein. Alleen als je er met je partner over praat kan hij of zij weten wat je wel of juist niet wilt en wat je wel of niet kunt en durft. De manier waarop je nu met seksualiteit omgaat is misschien anders dan voor je hartklachten kreeg. Wat hetzelfde is gebleven, is het feit dat jij de enige bent die aan kan geven wat je zelf wilt en niet wilt. Kom daar dus voor uit, dan kan de ander daar rekening mee houden. 

Alle begin is moeilijk. 

Als je voor het eerst weer met je partner wilt gaan vrijen, is de kans groot dat je zenuwachtig bent. Voor de hand liggende vragen zijn of je nog wel klaar kunt komen, of je als man nog wel een erectie kunt krijgen, of je als vrouw geen pijn zult hebben bij het vrijen en of je nog wel net zo lekker als voorheen kunt vrijen. Het is goed mogelijk dat het door die spanning de eerste keer op een teleurstelling uitloopt. Laat je hierdoor niet ontmoedigen, alle begin is moeilijk en oefening baart kunst. 

Net de eerste keer

Toen ik na mijn hartinfarct voor de eerste keer weer met mijn man ging vrijen moest ik er aan denken dat het net zo ging als vroeger met mijn eerste vriend. We waren alle twee zenuwachtig en hoopten maar dat de ander daar niets van zou merken. Ik lag steeds naar mijn hart te luisteren en van het vrijen kwam niet veel terecht. Gelukkig reageerde mijn man heel spontaan. ‘Als het niet gaat, stoppen we er toch deze keer mee, kom maar lekker bij me liggen, volgende keer beginnen we wat rustiger en je zult zien dat het dan al veel beter gaat …. en zo niet, zeg het dan, want jij was nu net zo zenuwachtig als ik, of niet soms.’


7. Nieuwe ronde, nieuwe kansen
Omdat je lichamelijke conditie in het begin misschien te wensen overlaat is het goed om in het begin vooral rustig aan te doen. Besteed veel aandacht aan knuffelen en aan het strelen van prikkelende plekjes. Vraag eens wat bij de ander een gevoelig en opwindend plekje is. Wie weet, wordt vrijen zo nog leuker en spannender als vroeger, omdat je jezelf en de ander meer de gelegenheid geeft om duidelijk te maken wat hij of zij echt lekker vindt.

Rustig aan

Normaal praat ik niet zo makkelijk over intieme dingen en vr mijn hartklachten kwam praatten we eigenlijk nooit zo over seks. De huisarts heeft me een keer gezegd dat het best goed is om er wel met mijn vriend over te praten. En toen het vrijen de eerste keren niet erg lukte, begon ik er zowaar zelf over. Mijn vriend vroeg meteen wat ik op dat moment het lekkerst zou vinden en tot mijn eigen verbazing kwam het antwoord onmiddellijk. Hij moest mijn voeten masseren en dan verder heel langzaam doormasseren tot aan mijn nek. Ik vond het heerlijk en mijn vriend gelukkig ook. 


Uit dit voorbeeld blijkt wel dat vrijen meer is dan klaarkomen. In de loop van je leven ontwikkel je allerlei gewoonten, ook op seksueel gebied. Die gewoonten zijn meestal prima, omdat ze bij jou passen en omdat ze overeenkomen met wat je wilt en kunt. Als het door bijvoorbeeld hartklachten niet langer mogelijk is om geslachtsgemeenschap te hebben, betekent dat niet dat je helemaal geen intiem seksueel contact meer kunt hebben. Er zijn gelukkig heel veel manieren om elkaar seksueel te bevredigen en van elkaar te genieten. Met wat fantasie en creativiteit weten jij en je partner er vast wel een aantal te verzinnen, die voor beide de bevrediging geven die je wilt en die mogelijk is. Normale of goede seks bestaat gelukkig niet, alles is goed, zolang jij en je partner ervan genieten. 

Gewoon de muziek wat harder

‘Na mijn hartklepoperatie heeft het een tijd geduurd voor ik weer zin in seks kreeg. Doodeng in het begin, maar stapje voor stapje 10 hebben we opnieuw leren vrijen. Niet forceren, dat was het belangrijkste. Wel vervelend is het geluid van die hartklep. Ik heb zo’n metalen klep en als je dan samen bezig bent, dan ratelt en kleppert dat ding verschrikkelijk. Nou, reken maar dat dat niet bevorderlijk is voor de stemming. Maar we hebben er wat op gevonden. We zetten nu muziek op, vooral Toots Tielemans die de melodie van Turks Fruit speelt blijkt die hartklep prima te overstemmen. Laatst waren we bij een collega en die zette de LP op. Mijn vrouw en ik keken elkaar even aan en zijn vroeg naar huis gegaan...’




8. Anders vrijen 
Het is mogelijk dat de gevolgen van de hartklachten die je hebt zo groot zijn, dat het niet langer mogelijk is om op dezelfde manier seksueel contact te hebben als vroeger. Met name na een infarct kan het zijn dat je voortdurend pijn op de borst hebt als je je, zoals bij het vrijen, inspant. Veel bloeddrukverlagende medicijnen, zoals alfa- en btablokkers, kalmerende middelen, antidepressiva en slaapmiddelen kunnen erectiestoornissen veroorzaken. Er zijn ook medicijnen die remmend werken op het krijgen van een orgasme. Het is belangrijk om de bijsluiter van de medicijnen goed te lezen, omdat de bijwerkingen daar meestal in genoemd worden. Omdat nog lang niet alles over alle bijwerkingen bekend is en omdat de gevolgen van medicijngebruik per persoon kunnen verschillen, is het goed er met uw arts over te praten. Het is ook mogelijk dat de bijwerkingen bij ouderen anders zijn dan bij jongeren en bij vrouwen anders dan bij mannen. Ook hier geldt: n antwoord voor iedereen is niet te geven, bespreek het met je arts en zorg dat je antwoord krijgt op al je vragen.

Een nieuw begin

Het klinkt misschien raar, maar de lichamelijke beperkingen en de bijwerkingen van de medicijnen kunnen ook een impuls geven aan uw liefdesleven. Als jij en je partner op zoek gaan naar manieren van vrijen die anders zijn dan je gewend was, wordt het mogelijk om op een heel nieuwe en wie weet heel bevredigende manier van seks en intimiteit te genieten. Seks kent geen regels en wetten, het is vaak een groot en onontdekt gebied met grenzeloze mogelijkheden. Bij sommige hartklachten, bijvoorbeeld bij pijn op de borst na een infarct, kan het nodig zijn om voortaan in een andere houding dan voorheen te vrijen. Het makkelijkst is dan een houding, waarbij je je het minst hoeft in te spannen. Sommige houdingen laten meer activiteiten toe als bewegen en strelen. Andere houdingen zijn meer passief. Het is belangrijk om met elkaar over zulke veranderingen van houding te praten. Want niet alleen de houding verandert daardoor, ook de rolverdeling kan anders worden. Als je gewend was om bijvoorbeeld een wat passievere rol bij het vrijen te hebben, kan het behoorlijk ingrijpend zijn als er nu van je verwacht wordt dat je actiever bent. Er moet dan gezocht worden naar een mogelijkheid, waarin de behoefte van beide partners voldoende ruimte krijgt. Over smaak valt niet te twisten, wel te praten. Sommige mensen vinden het bijzonder opwindend en plezierig om bij het strelen ook de mond en de tong te gebruiken. Anderen vinden dat vies of abnormaal. Ook hier geldt dat de beste manier om er achter te komen welke manier van vrijen het beste past bij jullie nieuwe omstandigheden is om er met elkaar over te praten. 

Tot slot

Wie tijdens of na een hartaandoening vragen, onzekerheden en problemen ondervindt bij het vrijen hoeft zich daar absoluut niet voor te schamen. Veel mensen hebben er last van en dat is ook logisch. Je leven komt op zijn kop te staan en net als bij alle ingrijpende ervaringen in het leven, heeft dat gevolgen voor de manier waarop je tegen seksualiteit aankijkt en er mee omgaat. Neem de tijd en praat erover met je partner, je arts of een psycholoog. Laat weten wat je lekker vindt en laat weten hoe vrijen voor jou (weer) de ervaring kan zijn die het zijn kan. Geef je beperkingen en je mogelijkheden aan en praat daarover met je partner. Respecteer de ander en vraag respect van de ander. Probeer je zomin mogelijk zorgen te maken, wat vandaag niet gaat, lukt misschien morgen of volgende week wel. Houd rekening met het feit dat een medische ingreep en medicijngebruik gevolgen kunnen hebben voor je seksuele beleving. En niet op de laatste plaats: bij het vrijen gelden geen wetten en verplichtingen, alles mag en alles kan, als het voor jou en je partner maar acceptabel, lekker en mogelijk is.

----------


## parido

Mariska gaat goed he  :knipoog: 

waarom perse weer mijn gegevens in je reacties?

----------


## parido

tamso hier heb je nog wat!
Maroc.NL > Prikbord > Columns! 
Crediet opbouwer 


Zoeken in forums 


Discussies tonen Berichten tonen 



Geavanceerd zoeken 
Search Blogs 


Geavanceerd zoeken 
Search Tags 


Geavanceerd zoeken 

Directe links 
Berichten van vandaag 
Markeer forums als gelezen 
Open vriendenlijst 
Gebruikersinstellingen 
Handtekening wijzigen 
Profiel wijzigen 
Opties wijzigen 
Diversen 
Privberichten 
Discussies met abonnement 
Mijn profiel 

Ga naar pagina... 

Pagina 2 van 2 < 1 2 

Discussietools Zoek in deze discussie Discussie waarderen Weergave 

(#31) 

parido 
Geen commentaar





Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 7.069
Blog Entries: 1
Geregistreerd: 17 april 2005
Locatie: Utrecht
Credits: 31.259
Vandaag, 01:59 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?

----------


## parido

Maroc.NL > Prikbord > Columns! 
Crediet opbouwer 


Zoeken in forums 


Discussies tonen Berichten tonen 



Geavanceerd zoeken 
Search Blogs 


Geavanceerd zoeken 
Search Tags 


Geavanceerd zoeken 

Directe links 
Berichten van vandaag 
Markeer forums als gelezen 
Open vriendenlijst 
Gebruikersinstellingen 
Handtekening wijzigen 
Profiel wijzigen 
Opties wijzigen 
Diversen 
Privberichten 
Discussies met abonnement 
Mijn profiel 

Ga naar pagina... 

Pagina 2 van 2 < 1 2 

Discussietools Zoek in deze discussie Discussie waarderen Weergave 

(#31) 

parido 
Geen commentaar





Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 7.069
Blog Entries: 1
Geregistreerd: 17 april 2005
Locatie: Utrecht
Credits: 31.259
Vandaag, 01:59 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.

hahahahaha daar gaan we weer!


Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven? 
haha

----------


## parido

Deze tekst gaat over de geschiedenis van columbus

----------


## parido

Voor 1492
Columbus werd (waarschijnlijk) geboren in 1451, in de Italiaanse havenstad Genua aan de Ligurische kust.

Columbus ging werken als koopman bij een Italiaanse handelsfirma, waarvoor hij op diverse landen langs de Middellandse Zee voer. In 1476 wordt de handelsvloot, waarvan Columbus' schip deel uitmaakt, op weg van Genua naar Engeland voor de zuid-west kust van Portugal aangevallen door een Franse piraat. Het schip waarop Columbus zeilt, wordt in het gevecht tot zinken gebracht en hij spoelt meer dood dan levend aan nabij Kaap Sint-Vincent. Columbus vervoegt zich na zijn herstel te Lagos in de Algarve, bij zijn broer Bartolomeus die zich in Lissabon had gevestigd als kaartenmaker. De volgende jaren is Portugal zijn thuishaven, hij huwt er met Felipe Moniz Perestrello, met wie hij kort na het huwelijk afreist naar Madeira en het eiland Porto Santo waar haar broer gouverneur is. Samen hebben ze een zoon Diego, Felipe overlijdt echter al na enkele jaren. Tijdens zijn Portugese jaren voer hij behalve naar Madeira onder meer naar Noord-Europa (Engeland, Ierland en wellicht ook IJsland) en naar El Mina in West-Afrika. In die tijd voeren Portugese schepen langs de kust van Afrika, op zoek naar een route om Indi te bereiken.

Columbus kwam in contact met diverse wetenschappers, onder wie Paolo dal Pozzo Toscanelli, en raakte er van overtuigd dat het mogelijk was om Azi te bereikten door naar het westen te varen. In 1484 diende hij bij het hof van Johan II een verzoek in tot steun voor een expeditie naar Indi via het westen, aangezien de Portugezen echter al successen boekten door de Afrikaanse kust af te varen werd zijn voorstel verworpen. Hij verlaat in 1485 Portugal en vestigt zich in Spanje waar hij zijn project wil voorleggen aan koning Ferdinand en koningin Isabella. Zijn zoon Diego brengt hij zolang onder in het klooster van La Rabida bij Palos de la Frontera, hijzelf begint een relatie met Beatriz Enriquez (met wie hij nooit zal trouwen), die hem een tweede zoon schenkt, Ferdinand, zijn latere biograaf.

Na jaren wachten komt de bevoegde commissie in 1490 eindelijk met een advies. Columbus' voorstel wordt verworpen, en hij probeert daarom blijkbaar ook het Franse en Engelse hof te winnen voor zijn plannen, steeds zonder resultaat. Pas na de val van Granada wanneer de Reconquista is volbracht toont het Spaanse hof opnieuw belangstelling. De onderhandelingen verlopen niet zonder problemen, en na een breuk tussen beide partijen wordt Columbus door een koerier te paard teruggehaald om uiteindelijk op 17 april 1492 de koninklijke goedkeuring te krijgen. Volgens het bereikte akkoord wordt Columbus ingeval van welslagen de titels verleend van admiraal en onderkoning, zal hij gouverneur worden van de ontdekte gebieden, en een tiende van alle verworven kostbaarheden mogen behouden.


Reizen

Eerste reis

Replica van de Santa MaraHij kreeg drie schepen, de karvelen Pinta, Nia, en het vlaggenschip de kraak Santa Mara, en negentig man bemanning tot zijn beschikking. Op 3 augustus vertrok Columbus uit de haven van Palos de la Frontera, aan de oever van de Ro Tinto bij Huelva. Martn Alonso Pinzn voerde het bevel over de Pinta en zijn broer Vincente Yaez Pinzn over de Nia. Juan de la Cosa was eigenaar van de Santa Maria waarvan Columbus gezagvoerder was. De schepen werden op last van de Spaanse overheid bekostigd door de inwoners van Palos als straf voor een eerder begane overtreding. Na een tussenstop op de Canarische eilanden, voor het inslaan van proviand en uitvoeren van scheepsherstellingen, begon de vloot op 6 september vanuit San Sebastin de la Gomera, gedreven door de Passaat aan de oversteek van de Atlantische Oceaan.

Het originele logboek van Columbus zijn eerste reis is verloren gegaan, de inhoud ervan is echter grotendeels bekend van een door Bartolom de Las Casas geredigeerde versie. Hoewel Columbus de dateringen en afgelegde afstanden nauwgezet noteerde, informeerde hij zijn bemanning verkeerd, om hen de indruk te geven dichter bij huis te zijn dan in werkelijkheid.


Columbus landt op Guanahan, afbeelding uit 1493Op 12 oktober 1492 kwam er land in zicht. De eerste die het zag was een matroos genaamd Rodigro, maar Columbus beweerde zelf een avond eerder al een licht te hebben gezien, en streek zelf de eer plus een levenslang jaargeld van 10000 maraved's op.[1]

Columbus dacht dat hij in Indi was en noemde de inwoners Indianen. Het eiland noemde hij San Salvador, en door de lokale indianen werd het Guanahan genoemd. Dit eiland is een van de Bahama's, hoewel er nog steeds discussie over is welk eiland dit precies geweest moet zijn. Lange tijd werd aangenomen dat het Watlings Island geweest moet zijn en dit eiland werd zelfs hernoemd tot San Salvador, maar in 1986 werd na een uitgebreide studie van National Geographic bepaald dat het Samana Cay geweest is, terwijl ook Plana Cays wel als mogelijk eiland wordt aangenomen.

Verdere eilanden die hij aandeed noemde hij Santa Mara de la Concepcin (Crooked-Acklins Island), Ferdinanda (Long Island), Isabella (Fortune Island) en de Islas de Arena (Sand Islands). Vervolgens deed hij Cuba aan (dat hij een tijdje voor Japan aanzag), en noemde het Juana, maar die naam is uiteindelijk nooit aangeslagen. Terwijl Columbus de kusten van Cuba verkende, ging Pinzn er met de Pinta vandoor, zonder Columbus' toestemming, nadat hij van indianen verhalen had gehoord over het goudeiland Baneque (waarschijnlijk Great Inagua).

Hierna zette Columbus koers naar het oosten en ontdekte Hispaniola. Op kerstavond leed de Santa Mara schipbreuk. Hij werd hier ontvangen door de grote cacique Guacanagar, die hem toestond er een nederzetting te stichten, die hij La Navidad noemde. Dit was, afgezien de nederzettingen van de Vikingen, de eerste Europese nederzetting op de Nieuwe Wereld. Korte tijd later kwam hij bij toeval Pinzn weer tegen, en voer terug naar Europa.

Op de terugreis, met de Nia, kwam hij in een tropische storm terecht en hij verloor de Pinta opnieuw uit het zicht. Columbus en de bemanning vreesden het niet te overleven, doch wisten de Azoren te bereiken, waar enkele van zijn bemanningsleden door de Portugese autoriteiten in de boeien werden geslagen. Columbus wist hen echter weer vrij te krijgen en zette verder koers naar Europa. Op 4 maart 1493 bereikte hij Lissabon, van waaruit hij naar de Spaanse koning in Barcelona reisde.


Tweede reis
Op de tweede reis in september 1493 vertrokken 17 schepen uit de haven van Cdiz. Hij zag land bij het eiland Dominica, en ontdekte ook Guadeloupe en Puerto Rico. Columbus wilde zo snel mogelijk weer naar La Navidad. Toen hij daar aankwam, hoorde hij dat alle 39 Spanjaarden vermoord waren door de Indianen. Columbus stichtte een nieuwe kolonie op Hispaniola: Santo Domingo, de huidige hoofdstad van de Dominicaanse Republiek en benoemde zich namens de Spaanse koning tot Gouverneur.

Voor hij terugvoer naar Spanje voer hij nog naar het westen. Hij ontdekte Jamaica, en volgde een groot deel van de zuidkust van Cuba. Na enkele honderden kilometers de kust gevolgd te hebben ging hij ervan uit dat Cuba bij het vasteland hoorde en dwong zijn bemanningsleden een papier te ondertekenen waarin ze bevestigden dat Cuba inderdaad een deel van het vasteland was. Bij zijn terugkomst gaf Columbus veel geschenken aan koning Ferdinand en koningin Isabella.

----------


## parido

Voor 1492
Columbus werd (waarschijnlijk) geboren in 1451, in de Italiaanse havenstad Genua aan de Ligurische kust.

Columbus ging werken als koopman bij een Italiaanse handelsfirma, waarvoor hij op diverse landen langs de Middellandse Zee voer. In 1476 wordt de handelsvloot, waarvan Columbus' schip deel uitmaakt, op weg van Genua naar Engeland voor de zuid-west kust van Portugal aangevallen door een Franse piraat. Het schip waarop Columbus zeilt, wordt in het gevecht tot zinken gebracht en hij spoelt meer dood dan levend aan nabij Kaap Sint-Vincent. Columbus vervoegt zich na zijn herstel te Lagos in de Algarve, bij zijn broer Bartolomeus die zich in Lissabon had gevestigd als kaartenmaker. De volgende jaren is Portugal zijn thuishaven, hij huwt er met Felipe Moniz Perestrello, met wie hij kort na het huwelijk afreist naar Madeira en het eiland Porto Santo waar haar broer gouverneur is. Samen hebben ze een zoon Diego, Felipe overlijdt echter al na enkele jaren. Tijdens zijn Portugese jaren voer hij behalve naar Madeira onder meer naar Noord-Europa (Engeland, Ierland en wellicht ook IJsland) en naar El Mina in West-Afrika. In die tijd voeren Portugese schepen langs de kust van Afrika, op zoek naar een route om Indi te bereiken.

Columbus kwam in contact met diverse wetenschappers, onder wie Paolo dal Pozzo Toscanelli, en raakte er van overtuigd dat het mogelijk was om Azi te bereikten door naar het westen te varen. In 1484 diende hij bij het hof van Johan II een verzoek in tot steun voor een expeditie naar Indi via het westen, aangezien de Portugezen echter al successen boekten door de Afrikaanse kust af te varen werd zijn voorstel verworpen. Hij verlaat in 1485 Portugal en vestigt zich in Spanje waar hij zijn project wil voorleggen aan koning Ferdinand en koningin Isabella. Zijn zoon Diego brengt hij zolang onder in het klooster van La Rabida bij Palos de la Frontera, hijzelf begint een relatie met Beatriz Enriquez (met wie hij nooit zal trouwen), die hem een tweede zoon schenkt, Ferdinand, zijn latere biograaf.

Na jaren wachten komt de bevoegde commissie in 1490 eindelijk met een advies. Columbus' voorstel wordt verworpen, en hij probeert daarom blijkbaar ook het Franse en Engelse hof te winnen voor zijn plannen, steeds zonder resultaat. Pas na de val van Granada wanneer de Reconquista is volbracht toont het Spaanse hof opnieuw belangstelling. De onderhandelingen verlopen niet zonder problemen, en na een breuk tussen beide partijen wordt Columbus door een koerier te paard teruggehaald om uiteindelijk op 17 april 1492 de koninklijke goedkeuring te krijgen. Volgens het bereikte akkoord wordt Columbus ingeval van welslagen de titels verleend van admiraal en onderkoning, zal hij gouverneur worden van de ontdekte gebieden, en een tiende van alle verworven kostbaarheden mogen behouden.


Reizen

Eerste reis

Replica van de Santa MaraHij kreeg drie schepen, de karvelen Pinta, Nia, en het vlaggenschip de kraak Santa Mara, en negentig man bemanning tot zijn beschikking. Op 3 augustus vertrok Columbus uit de haven van Palos de la Frontera, aan de oever van de Ro Tinto bij Huelva. Martn Alonso Pinzn voerde het bevel over de Pinta en zijn broer Vincente Yaez Pinzn over de Nia. Juan de la Cosa was eigenaar van de Santa Maria waarvan Columbus gezagvoerder was. De schepen werden op last van de Spaanse overheid bekostigd door de inwoners van Palos als straf voor een eerder begane overtreding. Na een tussenstop op de Canarische eilanden, voor het inslaan van proviand en uitvoeren van scheepsherstellingen, begon de vloot op 6 september vanuit San Sebastin de la Gomera, gedreven door de Passaat aan de oversteek van de Atlantische Oceaan.

Het originele logboek van Columbus zijn eerste reis is verloren gegaan, de inhoud ervan is echter grotendeels bekend van een door Bartolom de Las Casas geredigeerde versie. Hoewel Columbus de dateringen en afgelegde afstanden nauwgezet noteerde, informeerde hij zijn bemanning verkeerd, om hen de indruk te geven dichter bij huis te zijn dan in werkelijkheid.


Columbus landt op Guanahan, afbeelding uit 1493Op 12 oktober 1492 kwam er land in zicht. De eerste die het zag was een matroos genaamd Rodigro, maar Columbus beweerde zelf een avond eerder al een licht te hebben gezien, en streek zelf de eer plus een levenslang jaargeld van 10000 maraved's op.[1]

Columbus dacht dat hij in Indi was en noemde de inwoners Indianen. Het eiland noemde hij San Salvador, en door de lokale indianen werd het Guanahan genoemd. Dit eiland is een van de Bahama's, hoewel er nog steeds discussie over is welk eiland dit precies geweest moet zijn. Lange tijd werd aangenomen dat het Watlings Island geweest moet zijn en dit eiland werd zelfs hernoemd tot San Salvador, maar in 1986 werd na een uitgebreide studie van National Geographic bepaald dat het Samana Cay geweest is, terwijl ook Plana Cays wel als mogelijk eiland wordt aangenomen.

Verdere eilanden die hij aandeed noemde hij Santa Mara de la Concepcin (Crooked-Acklins Island), Ferdinanda (Long Island), Isabella (Fortune Island) en de Islas de Arena (Sand Islands). Vervolgens deed hij Cuba aan (dat hij een tijdje voor Japan aanzag), en noemde het Juana, maar die naam is uiteindelijk nooit aangeslagen. Terwijl Columbus de kusten van Cuba verkende, ging Pinzn er met de Pinta vandoor, zonder Columbus' toestemming, nadat hij van indianen verhalen had gehoord over het goudeiland Baneque (waarschijnlijk Great Inagua).

Hierna zette Columbus koers naar het oosten en ontdekte Hispaniola. Op kerstavond leed de Santa Mara schipbreuk. Hij werd hier ontvangen door de grote cacique Guacanagar, die hem toestond er een nederzetting te stichten, die hij La Navidad noemde. Dit was, afgezien de nederzettingen van de Vikingen, de eerste Europese nederzetting op de Nieuwe Wereld. Korte tijd later kwam hij bij toeval Pinzn weer tegen, en voer terug naar Europa.

Op de terugreis, met de Nia, kwam hij in een tropische storm terecht en hij verloor de Pinta opnieuw uit het zicht. Columbus en de bemanning vreesden het niet te overleven, doch wisten de Azoren te bereiken, waar enkele van zijn bemanningsleden door de Portugese autoriteiten in de boeien werden geslagen. Columbus wist hen echter weer vrij te krijgen en zette verder koers naar Europa. Op 4 maart 1493 bereikte hij Lissabon, van waaruit hij naar de Spaanse koning in Barcelona reisde.


Tweede reis
Op de tweede reis in september 1493 vertrokken 17 schepen uit de haven van Cdiz. Hij zag land bij het eiland Dominica, en ontdekte ook Guadeloupe en Puerto Rico. Columbus wilde zo snel mogelijk weer naar La Navidad. Toen hij daar aankwam, hoorde hij dat alle 39 Spanjaarden vermoord waren door de Indianen. Columbus stichtte een nieuwe kolonie op Hispaniola: Santo Domingo, de huidige hoofdstad van de Dominicaanse Republiek en benoemde zich namens de Spaanse koning tot Gouverneur.

Voor hij terugvoer naar Spanje voer hij nog naar het westen. Hij ontdekte Jamaica, en volgde een groot deel van de zuidkust van Cuba. Na enkele honderden kilometers de kust gevolgd te hebben ging hij ervan uit dat Cuba bij het vasteland hoorde en dwong zijn bemanningsleden een papier te ondertekenen waarin ze bevestigden dat Cuba inderdaad een deel van het vasteland was. Bij zijn terugkomst gaf Columbus veel geschenken aan koning Ferdinand en koningin Isabella.

Voor 1492
Columbus werd (waarschijnlijk) geboren in 1451, in de Italiaanse havenstad Genua aan de Ligurische kust.

Columbus ging werken als koopman bij een Italiaanse handelsfirma, waarvoor hij op diverse landen langs de Middellandse Zee voer. In 1476 wordt de handelsvloot, waarvan Columbus' schip deel uitmaakt, op weg van Genua naar Engeland voor de zuid-west kust van Portugal aangevallen door een Franse piraat. Het schip waarop Columbus zeilt, wordt in het gevecht tot zinken gebracht en hij spoelt meer dood dan levend aan nabij Kaap Sint-Vincent. Columbus vervoegt zich na zijn herstel te Lagos in de Algarve, bij zijn broer Bartolomeus die zich in Lissabon had gevestigd als kaartenmaker. De volgende jaren is Portugal zijn thuishaven, hij huwt er met Felipe Moniz Perestrello, met wie hij kort na het huwelijk afreist naar Madeira en het eiland Porto Santo waar haar broer gouverneur is. Samen hebben ze een zoon Diego, Felipe overlijdt echter al na enkele jaren. Tijdens zijn Portugese jaren voer hij behalve naar Madeira onder meer naar Noord-Europa (Engeland, Ierland en wellicht ook IJsland) en naar El Mina in West-Afrika. In die tijd voeren Portugese schepen langs de kust van Afrika, op zoek naar een route om Indi te bereiken.

Columbus kwam in contact met diverse wetenschappers, onder wie Paolo dal Pozzo Toscanelli, en raakte er van overtuigd dat het mogelijk was om Azi te bereikten door naar het westen te varen. In 1484 diende hij bij het hof van Johan II een verzoek in tot steun voor een expeditie naar Indi via het westen, aangezien de Portugezen echter al successen boekten door de Afrikaanse kust af te varen werd zijn voorstel verworpen. Hij verlaat in 1485 Portugal en vestigt zich in Spanje waar hij zijn project wil voorleggen aan koning Ferdinand en koningin Isabella. Zijn zoon Diego brengt hij zolang onder in het klooster van La Rabida bij Palos de la Frontera, hijzelf begint een relatie met Beatriz Enriquez (met wie hij nooit zal trouwen), die hem een tweede zoon schenkt, Ferdinand, zijn latere biograaf.

Na jaren wachten komt de bevoegde commissie in 1490 eindelijk met een advies. Columbus' voorstel wordt verworpen, en hij probeert daarom blijkbaar ook het Franse en Engelse hof te winnen voor zijn plannen, steeds zonder resultaat. Pas na de val van Granada wanneer de Reconquista is volbracht toont het Spaanse hof opnieuw belangstelling. De onderhandelingen verlopen niet zonder problemen, en na een breuk tussen beide partijen wordt Columbus door een koerier te paard teruggehaald om uiteindelijk op 17 april 1492 de koninklijke goedkeuring te krijgen. Volgens het bereikte akkoord wordt Columbus ingeval van welslagen de titels verleend van admiraal en onderkoning, zal hij gouverneur worden van de ontdekte gebieden, en een tiende van alle verworven kostbaarheden mogen behouden.


Reizen

Eerste reis

Replica van de Santa MaraHij kreeg drie schepen, de karvelen Pinta, Nia, en het vlaggenschip de kraak Santa Mara, en negentig man bemanning tot zijn beschikking. Op 3 augustus vertrok Columbus uit de haven van Palos de la Frontera, aan de oever van de Ro Tinto bij Huelva. Martn Alonso Pinzn voerde het bevel over de Pinta en zijn broer Vincente Yaez Pinzn over de Nia. Juan de la Cosa was eigenaar van de Santa Maria waarvan Columbus gezagvoerder was. De schepen werden op last van de Spaanse overheid bekostigd door de inwoners van Palos als straf voor een eerder begane overtreding. Na een tussenstop op de Canarische eilanden, voor het inslaan van proviand en uitvoeren van scheepsherstellingen, begon de vloot op 6 september vanuit San Sebastin de la Gomera, gedreven door de Passaat aan de oversteek van de Atlantische Oceaan.

Het originele logboek van Columbus zijn eerste reis is verloren gegaan, de inhoud ervan is echter grotendeels bekend van een door Bartolom de Las Casas geredigeerde versie. Hoewel Columbus de dateringen en afgelegde afstanden nauwgezet noteerde, informeerde hij zijn bemanning verkeerd, om hen de indruk te geven dichter bij huis te zijn dan in werkelijkheid.


Columbus landt op Guanahan, afbeelding uit 1493Op 12 oktober 1492 kwam er land in zicht. De eerste die het zag was een matroos genaamd Rodigro, maar Columbus beweerde zelf een avond eerder al een licht te hebben gezien, en streek zelf de eer plus een levenslang jaargeld van 10000 maraved's op.[1]

Columbus dacht dat hij in Indi was en noemde de inwoners Indianen. Het eiland noemde hij San Salvador, en door de lokale indianen werd het Guanahan genoemd. Dit eiland is een van de Bahama's, hoewel er nog steeds discussie over is welk eiland dit precies geweest moet zijn. Lange tijd werd aangenomen dat het Watlings Island geweest moet zijn en dit eiland werd zelfs hernoemd tot San Salvador, maar in 1986 werd na een uitgebreide studie van National Geographic bepaald dat het Samana Cay geweest is, terwijl ook Plana Cays wel als mogelijk eiland wordt aangenomen.

Verdere eilanden die hij aandeed noemde hij Santa Mara de la Concepcin (Crooked-Acklins Island), Ferdinanda (Long Island), Isabella (Fortune Island) en de Islas de Arena (Sand Islands). Vervolgens deed hij Cuba aan (dat hij een tijdje voor Japan aanzag), en noemde het Juana, maar die naam is uiteindelijk nooit aangeslagen. Terwijl Columbus de kusten van Cuba verkende, ging Pinzn er met de Pinta vandoor, zonder Columbus' toestemming, nadat hij van indianen verhalen had gehoord over het goudeiland Baneque (waarschijnlijk Great Inagua).

Hierna zette Columbus koers naar het oosten en ontdekte Hispaniola. Op kerstavond leed de Santa Mara schipbreuk. Hij werd hier ontvangen door de grote cacique Guacanagar, die hem toestond er een nederzetting te stichten, die hij La Navidad noemde. Dit was, afgezien de nederzettingen van de Vikingen, de eerste Europese nederzetting op de Nieuwe Wereld. Korte tijd later kwam hij bij toeval Pinzn weer tegen, en voer terug naar Europa.

Op de terugreis, met de Nia, kwam hij in een tropische storm terecht en hij verloor de Pinta opnieuw uit het zicht. Columbus en de bemanning vreesden het niet te overleven, doch wisten de Azoren te bereiken, waar enkele van zijn bemanningsleden door de Portugese autoriteiten in de boeien werden geslagen. Columbus wist hen echter weer vrij te krijgen en zette verder koers naar Europa. Op 4 maart 1493 bereikte hij Lissabon, van waaruit hij naar de Spaanse koning in Barcelona reisde.


Tweede reis
Op de tweede reis in september 1493 vertrokken 17 schepen uit de haven van Cdiz. Hij zag land bij het eiland Dominica, en ontdekte ook Guadeloupe en Puerto Rico. Columbus wilde zo snel mogelijk weer naar La Navidad. Toen hij daar aankwam, hoorde hij dat alle 39 Spanjaarden vermoord waren door de Indianen. Columbus stichtte een nieuwe kolonie op Hispaniola: Santo Domingo, de huidige hoofdstad van de Dominicaanse Republiek en benoemde zich namens de Spaanse koning tot Gouverneur.

Voor hij terugvoer naar Spanje voer hij nog naar het westen. Hij ontdekte Jamaica, en volgde een groot deel van de zuidkust van Cuba. Na enkele honderden kilometers de kust gevolgd te hebben ging hij ervan uit dat Cuba bij het vasteland hoorde en dwong zijn bemanningsleden een papier te ondertekenen waarin ze bevestigden dat Cuba inderdaad een deel van het vasteland was. Bij zijn terugkomst gaf Columbus veel geschenken aan koning Ferdinand en koningin Isabella.

Voor 1492
Columbus werd (waarschijnlijk) geboren in 1451, in de Italiaanse havenstad Genua aan de Ligurische kust.

Columbus ging werken als koopman bij een Italiaanse handelsfirma, waarvoor hij op diverse landen langs de Middellandse Zee voer. In 1476 wordt de handelsvloot, waarvan Columbus' schip deel uitmaakt, op weg van Genua naar Engeland voor de zuid-west kust van Portugal aangevallen door een Franse piraat. Het schip waarop Columbus zeilt, wordt in het gevecht tot zinken gebracht en hij spoelt meer dood dan levend aan nabij Kaap Sint-Vincent. Columbus vervoegt zich na zijn herstel te Lagos in de Algarve, bij zijn broer Bartolomeus die zich in Lissabon had gevestigd als kaartenmaker. De volgende jaren is Portugal zijn thuishaven, hij huwt er met Felipe Moniz Perestrello, met wie hij kort na het huwelijk afreist naar Madeira en het eiland Porto Santo waar haar broer gouverneur is. Samen hebben ze een zoon Diego, Felipe overlijdt echter al na enkele jaren. Tijdens zijn Portugese jaren voer hij behalve naar Madeira onder meer naar Noord-Europa (Engeland, Ierland en wellicht ook IJsland) en naar El Mina in West-Afrika. In die tijd voeren Portugese schepen langs de kust van Afrika, op zoek naar een route om Indi te bereiken.

Columbus kwam in contact met diverse wetenschappers, onder wie Paolo dal Pozzo Toscanelli, en raakte er van overtuigd dat het mogelijk was om Azi te bereikten door naar het westen te varen. In 1484 diende hij bij het hof van Johan II een verzoek in tot steun voor een expeditie naar Indi via het westen, aangezien de Portugezen echter al successen boekten door de Afrikaanse kust af te varen werd zijn voorstel verworpen. Hij verlaat in 1485 Portugal en vestigt zich in Spanje waar hij zijn project wil voorleggen aan koning Ferdinand en koningin Isabella. Zijn zoon Diego brengt hij zolang onder in het klooster van La Rabida bij Palos de la Frontera, hijzelf begint een relatie met Beatriz Enriquez (met wie hij nooit zal trouwen), die hem een tweede zoon schenkt, Ferdinand, zijn latere biograaf.

Na jaren wachten komt de bevoegde commissie in 1490 eindelijk met een advies. Columbus' voorstel wordt verworpen, en hij probeert daarom blijkbaar ook het Franse en Engelse hof te winnen voor zijn plannen, steeds zonder resultaat. Pas na de val van Granada wanneer de Reconquista is volbracht toont het Spaanse hof opnieuw belangstelling. De onderhandelingen verlopen niet zonder problemen, en na een breuk tussen beide partijen wordt Columbus door een koerier te paard teruggehaald om uiteindelijk op 17 april 1492 de koninklijke goedkeuring te krijgen. Volgens het bereikte akkoord wordt Columbus ingeval van welslagen de titels verleend van admiraal en onderkoning, zal hij gouverneur worden van de ontdekte gebieden, en een tiende van alle verworven kostbaarheden mogen behouden.


Reizen

Eerste reis

Replica van de Santa MaraHij kreeg drie schepen, de karvelen Pinta, Nia, en het vlaggenschip de kraak Santa Mara, en negentig man bemanning tot zijn beschikking. Op 3 augustus vertrok Columbus uit de haven van Palos de la Frontera, aan de oever van de Ro Tinto bij Huelva. Martn Alonso Pinzn voerde het bevel over de Pinta en zijn broer Vincente Yaez Pinzn over de Nia. Juan de la Cosa was eigenaar van de Santa Maria waarvan Columbus gezagvoerder was. De schepen werden op last van de Spaanse overheid bekostigd door de inwoners van Palos als straf voor een eerder begane overtreding. Na een tussenstop op de Canarische eilanden, voor het inslaan van proviand en uitvoeren van scheepsherstellingen, begon de vloot op 6 september vanuit San Sebastin de la Gomera, gedreven door de Passaat aan de oversteek van de Atlantische Oceaan.

Het originele logboek van Columbus zijn eerste reis is verloren gegaan, de inhoud ervan is echter grotendeels bekend van een door Bartolom de Las Casas geredigeerde versie. Hoewel Columbus de dateringen en afgelegde afstanden nauwgezet noteerde, informeerde hij zijn bemanning verkeerd, om hen de indruk te geven dichter bij huis te zijn dan in werkelijkheid.


Columbus landt op Guanahan, afbeelding uit 1493Op 12 oktober 1492 kwam er land in zicht. De eerste die het zag was een matroos genaamd Rodigro, maar Columbus beweerde zelf een avond eerder al een licht te hebben gezien, en streek zelf de eer plus een levenslang jaargeld van 10000 maraved's op.[1]

Columbus dacht dat hij in Indi was en noemde de inwoners Indianen. Het eiland noemde hij San Salvador, en door de lokale indianen werd het Guanahan genoemd. Dit eiland is een van de Bahama's, hoewel er nog steeds discussie over is welk eiland dit precies geweest moet zijn. Lange tijd werd aangenomen dat het Watlings Island geweest moet zijn en dit eiland werd zelfs hernoemd tot San Salvador, maar in 1986 werd na een uitgebreide studie van National Geographic bepaald dat het Samana Cay geweest is, terwijl ook Plana Cays wel als mogelijk eiland wordt aangenomen.

Verdere eilanden die hij aandeed noemde hij Santa Mara de la Concepcin (Crooked-Acklins Island), Ferdinanda (Long Island), Isabella (Fortune Island) en de Islas de Arena (Sand Islands). Vervolgens deed hij Cuba aan (dat hij een tijdje voor Japan aanzag), en noemde het Juana, maar die naam is uiteindelijk nooit aangeslagen. Terwijl Columbus de kusten van Cuba verkende, ging Pinzn er met de Pinta vandoor, zonder Columbus' toestemming, nadat hij van indianen verhalen had gehoord over het goudeiland Baneque (waarschijnlijk Great Inagua).

Hierna zette Columbus koers naar het oosten en ontdekte Hispaniola. Op kerstavond leed de Santa Mara schipbreuk. Hij werd hier ontvangen door de grote cacique Guacanagar, die hem toestond er een nederzetting te stichten, die hij La Navidad noemde. Dit was, afgezien de nederzettingen van de Vikingen, de eerste Europese nederzetting op de Nieuwe Wereld. Korte tijd later kwam hij bij toeval Pinzn weer tegen, en voer terug naar Europa.

Op de terugreis, met de Nia, kwam hij in een tropische storm terecht en hij verloor de Pinta opnieuw uit het zicht. Columbus en de bemanning vreesden het niet te overleven, doch wisten de Azoren te bereiken, waar enkele van zijn bemanningsleden door de Portugese autoriteiten in de boeien werden geslagen. Columbus wist hen echter weer vrij te krijgen en zette verder koers naar Europa. Op 4 maart 1493 bereikte hij Lissabon, van waaruit hij naar de Spaanse koning in Barcelona reisde.


Tweede reis
Op de tweede reis in september 1493 vertrokken 17 schepen uit de haven van Cdiz. Hij zag land bij het eiland Dominica, en ontdekte ook Guadeloupe en Puerto Rico. Columbus wilde zo snel mogelijk weer naar La Navidad. Toen hij daar aankwam, hoorde hij dat alle 39 Spanjaarden vermoord waren door de Indianen. Columbus stichtte een nieuwe kolonie op Hispaniola: Santo Domingo, de huidige hoofdstad van de Dominicaanse Republiek en benoemde zich namens de Spaanse koning tot Gouverneur.

Voor hij terugvoer naar Spanje voer hij nog naar het westen. Hij ontdekte Jamaica, en volgde een groot deel van de zuidkust van Cuba. Na enkele honderden kilometers de kust gevolgd te hebben ging hij ervan uit dat Cuba bij het vasteland hoorde en dwong zijn bemanningsleden een papier te ondertekenen waarin ze bevestigden dat Cuba inderdaad een deel van het vasteland was. Bij zijn terugkomst gaf Columbus veel geschenken aan koning Ferdinand en koningin Isabella.

----------


## parido

Derde reis
Tijdens zijn derde reis in 1498 ontdekte Columbus het vasteland van Zuid-Amerika, bij de rivier de Orinoco, en het eiland Trinidad. Op Hispaniola had Columbus af te rekenen met een muiterij. De Indianen werden mishandeld en vermoord. Columbus wilde orde op zaken stellen maar dat lukte hem niet.


het Bobadilla-rapport
Na veel klachten over Columbus zond de Spaanse koning als zijn gezant Francisco de Bobadilla, die de klachten en beschuldigingen tegen Columbus zou onderzoeken. Bobadilla had onbeperkte bevoegdheden om Columbus van zijn ambt te ontheffen en diens adellijke titel "Admiraal der Oceanen" nietig te verklaren. Hij zou Columbus met zijn broers Diego en Bartolomeo als gevangenen naar Spanje moeten overbrengen. Bobadilla begon in het jaar 1500 zijn onderzoek en ondervroeg 22 getuigen. Hij vernam zeer ernstige misdrijven; machtsmisbruik, het toeigenen van levensmiddelen en loon van zijn medewerkers, razzia's op inboorlingen, maar het zwaarst telde de klacht van de Roomskatholieke geestelijken, die hem vertelden dat Columbus stelselmatig het dopen van inboorlingen door missionarissen verbood. De doop zou namelijk de lucratieve slavenhandel, die Columbus dreef, onmogelijk maken. Christenen mochten niet door andere Christenen als slaven verkocht worden. Bobadilla stelde een uiterst bezwarend proces-verbaal op, maar het originele rapport zou spoorloos verdwijnen. Zijn titels werden Columbus ontnomen, en hij en zijn broers werden geketend terug naar Spanje vervoerd, waar ze op 20 november 1500 aankwamen. Bobadilla verdronk op de thuisreis, toen zijn schip verging. Francisco de Bobadilla zou zijn beschuldigingen nooit meer kunnen bewijzen.

Na zes weken gevangenis in Spanje, werd Columbus ontvangen door het Hof. Hij vroeg eerherstel, maar het Hof ging niet in op zijn eisen. Columbus behield nog wel zijn titels, maar zij hadden geen betekenis meer. Hij verloor het gouverneurschap van Hispaniola. Wel werd Columbus vrijgelaten.


Vierde reis
In 1502 kreeg Columbus toestemming voor een vierde reis. Hij ging op zoek naar een doorgang in Midden-Amerika. Hijzelf geloofde nog steeds dat hij Oost-Azi had bereikt. De doorgang die hij zocht wordt beschreven door Marco Polo, en komt overeen met de straat Malakka, tussen Maleisi en Sumatra. Het spreekt vanzelf dat Columbus die doorgang niet vond. Hij bevoer de Midden-Amerikaanse kust van Kaap Gracias a Dios tot Panama en merkte dat de indianen hier duidelijk een hoger beschavingspeil hadden dan die op de eilanden. Columbus was intussen ziek geworden en lag een tijd in coma. Bij Panama raakte hij in gevecht met de lokale indianen en raakten zijn schepen zwaar beschadigd door paalworm. Op de terugweg kwam hij bovendien in een storm terecht waardoor hij strandde op Jamaica. Hij stuurde twee bemanningsleden per kano naar Santo Domingo om hulp de vragen, die pas na een jaar kwam. Een opvallende episode van zijn verblijf op Jamaica was dat hij de indianen wist over te halen hem eten te brengen door met succes een maansverduistering te voorspellen. In juni 1504 kwam er eindelijk hulp, en een half jaar later was hij weer in Spanje.


Het einde
Kort na zijn terugkomst stierf koningin Isabella, die hem altijd goed gezind was. Op 20 mei 1506 stierf Columbus in de Spaanse stad Valladolid op 55-jarige leeftijd. De zeeroutes die hij uitstippelde om de oceaan over te steken — heen met de passaatwinden via de Canarische Eilanden en terug langs de Azoren — gelden nog altijd als de ideale passages. Zijn zoon Diego erfde na zijn dood de titels van onderkoning en admiraal. Zelf heeft hij nooit geweten dat hij een tot dan toe onbekend werelddeel, Amerika, had 'ontdekt'. Het werelddeel dat hij uiteindelijk bereikbaar maakte voor Europa, werd Amerika genoemd, naar de ontdekkingsreiziger Amerigo Vespucci. Een jaar na Columbus' dood verscheen de naam Amerika voor het eerst op een kaart, en wel die van Martin Waldseemller.

Columbus leefde in een overgangstijd. De Middeleeuwen gingen over in de Nieuwe Tijd; de periode van verandering. De dag dat Columbus in 1492 voet aan wal zette in Amerika, werd wel gebruikt als datering van het begin van de Nieuwe Tijd. In Barcelona staat aan het eind van de beroemde straat de Ramblas, een hoge zuil, met daarbovenop Columbus. Dramatisch wijst hij met n hand naar de zee.


Opvattingen over Columbus

Columbus Day, volgens deze zegel op 9 oktober !Vaak wordt in vanuit bepaalde geschiedkundige perspectieven, met name Amerikaanse en Italiaanse, Columbus als held aangeschreven. Mensen die Columbus als held beschouwen, bewonderen zijn durf en veel Amerikanen zien hem als voorganger van de 'American dream' omdat hij met een simpel idee heel ver is gekomen. Verder waarderen veel katholieken het feit dat hij het katholicisme naar Amerika bracht. Om dit soort redenen wordt in veel Amerikaanse landen elk jaar op 12 oktober Columbusdag gevierd.

De discussie tussen de 'witte legende' en de 'zwarte legende' is haast zo oud als de ontdekking van Amerika zelf. De aanzet werd in 1552 gegeven door Las Casas, die zelf overigens een vriend van Columbus was, de auteur van het Zeer kort relaas van de vernietiging van de Indin.

Anderen, zoals men kan lezen in A People's History van Howard Zinn, zijn kritisch over Columbus en schilderen hem af als een roofzuchtige conquistador. Zij zien hem als verantwoordelijk voor de genocide op de oorspronkelijke bevolking van Amerika en als aanzetter van de slavenhandel. Vanwege onder andere deze redenen heeft de Venezolaanse president Hugo Chvez in 2002 Columbusdag vervangen voor Da de la Resistencia Indgena; de 'dag van het Inheems Verzet'. Op 12 oktober 2004 vernielden aanhangers van Chavez een honderd jaar oud standbeeld van Columbus omdat hij zich volgens hen schuldig had gemaakt aan 'imperialistische genocide'. Ook bekladden zij beelden van Columbus met slogans als 'Columbus=Bush'.

In mei 2006 werd op een internationaal congres in Genua, naar aanleiding van Columbus' 500ste overlijdensdag, het Simacasdocument gepresenteerd door de Spaanse Columbuskenner Consuelo Varela. Dat document was kort daarvoor opgedoken in het (Spaanse) Nationaal Archief van Simacas, in een bundel verslagen waar het niet thuishoorde. Het bleek een kopie te zijn van het al in 1500 verdwenen proces-verbaal van de Spaanse gezant Francisco de Bobadilla over de wandaden van Columbus op Hispaniola. De inhoud sloeg in als een bom. Hiermee won de zwarte legende, zoals de wandaden van de Spanjaarden in hun kolonin wel worden genoemd, nog meer aan zeggingskracht en waarheidsgehalte. Inmiddels zijn de meeste historici de mening toegedaan, dat de Katholieke Majesteiten, Ferdinand en Isabel, het oorspronkelijke en voor Columbus zwaarbelastende Bobadilla-rapport in alle stilte in een geheim archief hebben laten verdwijnen.


Mythen en misvattingen
De namen van Columbus 
Catalaans Cristfor Colom 
Grieks Χριστόφορος Κολόμβος 
Italiaans Cristoforo Colombo 
Latijn Christophorus Columbus 
Portugees Cristvo Colombo 
Spaans Cristbal Coln 
Er zijn maar weinig andere personen in de geschiedenis over wie zoveel mythes en misverstanden bestaan als Columbus. Zo zou Columbus in armoede gestorven zijn. In werkelijkheid was hij steenrijk, maar streed hij in zijn laatste levensjaren wel voor eerherstel. Zo zou ook zijn bemanning vlak voordat hij Amerika ontdekte bijna gemuit hebben en hem gedwongen hebben terug te keren, wat ook niet waar is.


Pythagoras en Aristoteles
In tegenstelling tot wat vaak gedacht wordt is Columbus net de eerste persoon die dacht dat de aarde rond was. Pythagoras en Aristoteles wisten eeuwen voor onze jaartelling al dat de aarde rond was. Columbus was echter de eerste die tot de gedachte kwam dat men door naar het westen te zeilen bij het oosten uitkwam en dat plan ook daadwerkelijk uitvoerde. Overigens schatte Columbus de aarde een kwart kleiner in dan zij in werkelijkheid is, waardoor Amerika zich precies bevond op de plek waar hij Azi verwachtte. Overigens kan men stellen dat het een gelukkig toeval was dat Columbus de aarde te klein inschatte, wanneer Columbus de werkelijke afstand tussen Europa en de oostkust van Azi gekend zou hebben, zou hij het waarschijnlijk nooit aangedurfd hebben die afstand te bevaren.


Engels logboek
Op de terugreis van zijn eerste reis heeft hij tijdens de storm een samenvatting van zijn belevenissen geschreven, verpakt en in een ton gedaan, en overboord gegooid, in de hoop dat iemand het zou vinden als Columbus de reis niet zou overleven. In het einde van de 19e eeuw dook er in Engeland een geschrift op (in het Engels!) waarvan werd gezegd dat dat het logboek was dat Columbus overboord had gegooid, maar dat was overduidelijk een vervalsing.


Columbus wist de route
Een andere regelmatig terugkerende legende is dat Columbus van tevoren van het bestaan van Amerika wist. Sommigen beweren dat Columbus op de Azoren eens een stervende zeeman heeft gesproken, die hem verteld had over een land in het westen. In historische bronnen is hierover echter niets terug te vinden. Columbus heeft in zijn reisverslag meerdere keren gesproken over een kaart waarop was aangegeven welke kant hij op moest varen om bepaalde eilanden te bereiken. Sommigen hebben hieruit geconcludeerd dat hij in het bezit was van een kaart waar Amerika op stond afgebeeld, maar in werkelijkheid was het waarschijnlijk simpelweg een kaart van Azi. Sommigen gaan zelfs zo ver te beweren dat Columbus voor 1492 al eens in Amerika is geweest, aangezien hij had geschreven gezeild te hebben naar 'Engeland, Thule en nog veel verder', wat sommigen interpreteren als een bewijs dat hij Groenland, Labrador of Newfoundland bezocht heeft.


Columbus' laatste rustplaats

Het graf van Columbus in SevillaIets anders wat aanleiding geeft tot discussies, is de plaats van zijn graf. Zijn graf is verschillende keren van plaats gewijzigd, voor het laatst in 1898, toen hij in Sevilla werd begraven onder een groot grafmonument. Zijn graf is in een praalgraf in de grootste kapel de Capilla Mayor van de Kathedraal van Sevilla, Catedral de Santa Maria de la Sede, in Sevilla in Spanje.

Enkele jaren eerder werd echter in Santo Domingo een grafkist van Don Cristbal Coln aangetroffen, die in 1992, bij de 500-jarige verjaardag van de ontdekking in een groot monument even buiten Santo Domingo werd bijgezet. De Dominicanen menen dat in het graf in Spanje niet Christoffel, maar diens zoon Diego Columbus begraven ligt. Na DNA-tests in 2006 lijkt het er toch op dat de stoffelijke overblijfselen in Sevilla de echte zijn.


De afkomst van Columbus

Columbus' handtekeningZijn precieze geboorteplaats wordt betwist. Hij zei zelf dat hij uit Genua kwam, wat in zijn eigen tijd niet betwijfeld werd, en ook door veel historici aanvaard wordt. Sommigen menen echter dat hij een andere afkomst had, die hij om een of andere reden liever verzweeg. Een voedingsbodem voor dergelijke theorien vormt zijn grafschrift Non confundar in aeternam. Sommigen vertalen dit als "Laat me niet voor eeuwig verward worden" en zien dat als aanwijzing voor een andere afkomst dan algemeen wordt aangenomen, terwijl de tekst op zich juist de vertrouwvolle slotregels van het Te Deum zijn.

Volgens sommigen was Columbus de zoon van een Byzantijnse edelman van het Griekse eiland Chios, dat ten tijde van Columbus geboorte bij Genua hoorde. Als bewijs voor hun theorie voeren zij aan dat Columbus in zijn reisverslagen regelmatig het natuurschoon dat hij zag vergeleek met dat op Chios, en dat Columbus nog steeds een veel voorkomende achternaam is op Chios. Anderen menen dan weer dat hij uit Galici komt. Zij baseren deze bewering op het feit dat Columbus niet foutloos Spaans spelde. In werkelijkheid is dit waarschijnlijk veroorzaakt door het feit dat Columbus jarenlang in Portugal heeft gewoond, want elke keer wanneer er een verschil bestaat tussen de Galicische en Portugese vorm gebruikt Columbus de Portugese. Weer anderen menen dat hij uit het dorpje Cuba in de Alentejo in Portugal komt, en dat hij het eiland Cuba naar zijn geboorteplaats genoemd heeft. Verder wordt hij nog aangezien als bekeerde jood, Fransman, Corsicaan, Catalaan, Armenir en Georgir.

Vaak worden dergelijke theorien alleen aanvaard door historici die zelf de betreffende nationaliteit bezitten. De meeste historici gaan er dan ook vanuit dat Columbus gewoon van Genua komt, omdat er bovendien wettelijke documenten bestaan die dat bevestigen.


Het ei van Columbus
Zie Ei van Columbus voor het hoofdartikel over dit onderwerp. 

Tijdens een gastmaal bij kardinaal Mendoza werd tegen Columbus gezegd dat ook iemand anders Amerika had kunnen ontdekken als hij het niet had gedaan.

Columbus vroeg daarop alle aanwezigen of ze hun ei rechtop konden laten staan. Niemand lukte het. De eieren vielen steeds om. Columbus pakte toen zijn ei en maakte n kant plat door het op tafel te tikken. Het ei bleef nu rechtop staan. Hij zei dat "iedereen wel iets kan ontdekken, maar dat het erom gaat wie dat het eerste doet."

Deze anekdote wordt ook wel toegeschreven aan andere personen, onder wie aan Filippo Brunelleschi, de bouwer van de koepel van de Dom van Florence.

----------


## parido

Derde reis
Tijdens zijn derde reis in 1498 ontdekte Columbus het vasteland van Zuid-Amerika, bij de rivier de Orinoco, en het eiland Trinidad. Op Hispaniola had in de Alentejo in Portugal komt, en dat hij het eiland Cuba naar zijn geboorteplaats genoemd heeft. Verder wordt hij nog aangezien als bekeerde jood, Fransman, Corsicaan, Catalaan, Armenir en Georgir.

Vaak worden dergelijke theorien alleen aanvaard door historici die zelf de betreffende nationaliteit bezitten. De meeste historici gaan er dan ook vanuit dat Columbus gewoon van Genua komt, omdat er bovendien wettelijke documenten bestaan die dat bevestigen.


Het ei van Columbus
Zie Ei van Columbus voor het hoofdartikel over dit onderwerp. 

Tijdens een gastmaal bij kardinaal Mendoza werd tegen Columbus gezegd dat ook iemand anders Amerika had kunnen ontdekken als hij het niet had gedaan.

Columbus vroeg daarop alle aanwezigen of ze hun ei rechtop konden laten staan. Niemand lukte het. De eieren vielen steeds om. Columbus pakte toen zijn ei en maakte n kant plat door het op tafel te tikken. Het ei bleef nu rechtop staan. Hij zei dat "iedereen wel iets kan ontdekken, maar dat het erom gaat wie dat het eerste doet."

Deze anekdote wordt ook wel toegeschreven aan andere personen, onder wie aan Filippo Brunelleschi, de bouwer van de koepel van de Dom van Florence.

Derde reis
Tijdens zijn derde reis in 1498 ontdekte Columbus het vasteland van Zuid-Amerika, bij de rivier de Orinoco, en het eiland Trinidad. Op Hispaniola had Columbus af te rekenen met een muiterij. De Indianen werden mishandeld en vermoord. Columbus wilde orde op zaken stellen maar dat lukte hem niet.


het Bobadilla-rapport
Na veel klachten over Columbus zond de Spaanse koning als zijn gezant Francisco de Bobadilla, die de klachten en beschuldigingen tegen Columbus zou onderzoeken. Bobadilla had onbeperkte bevoegdheden om Columbus van zijn ambt te ontheffen en diens adellijke titel "Admiraal der Oceanen" nietig te verklaren. Hij zou Columbus met zijn broers Diego en Bartolomeo als gevangenen naar Spanje moeten overbrengen. Bobadilla begon in het jaar 1500 zijn onderzoek en ondervroeg 22 getuigen. Hij vernam zeer ernstige misdrijven; machtsmisbruik, het toeigenen van levensmiddelen en loon van zijn medewerkers, razzia's op inboorlingen, maar het zwaarst telde de klacht van de Roomskatholieke geestelijken, die hem vertelden dat Columbus stelselmatig het dopen van inboorlingen door missionarissen verbood. De doop zou namelijk de lucratieve slavenhandel, die Columbus dreef, onmogelijk maken. Christenen mochten niet door andere Christenen als slaven verkocht worden. Bobadilla stelde een uiterst bezwarend proces-verbaal op, maar het originele rapport zou spoorloos verdwijnen. Zijn titels werden Columbus ontnomen, en hij en zijn broers werden geketend terug naar Spanje vervoerd, waar ze op 20 november 1500 aankwamen. Bobadilla verdronk op de thuisreis, toen zijn schip verging. Francisco de Bobadilla zou zijn beschuldigingen nooit meer kunnen bewijzen.

Na zes weken gevangenis in Spanje, werd Columbus ontvangen door het Hof. Hij vroeg eerherstel, maar het Hof ging niet in op zijn eisen. Columbus behield nog wel zijn titels, maar zij hadden geen betekenis meer. Hij verloor het gouverneurschap van Hispaniola. Wel werd Columbus vrijgelaten.


Vierde reis
In 1502 kreeg Columbus toestemming voor een vierde reis. Hij ging op zoek naar een doorgang in Midden-Amerika. Hijzelf geloofde nog steeds dat hij Oost-Azi had bereikt. De doorgang die hij zocht wordt beschreven door Marco Polo, en komt overeen met de straat Malakka, tussen Maleisi en Sumatra. Het spreekt vanzelf dat Columbus die doorgang niet vond. Hij bevoer de Midden-Amerikaanse kust van Kaap Gracias a Dios tot Panama en merkte dat de indianen hier duidelijk een hoger beschavingspeil hadden dan die op de eilanden. Columbus was intussen ziek geworden en lag een tijd in coma. Bij Panama raakte hij in gevecht met de lokale indianen en raakten zijn schepen zwaar beschadigd door paalworm. Op de terugweg kwam hij bovendien in een storm terecht waardoor hij strandde op Jamaica. Hij stuurde twee bemanningsleden per kano naar Santo Domingo om hulp de vragen, die pas na een jaar kwam. Een opvallende episode van zijn verblijf op Jamaica was dat hij de indianen wist over te halen hem eten te brengen door met succes een maansverduistering te voorspellen. In juni 1504 kwam er eindelijk hulp, en een half jaar later was hij weer in Spanje.


Het einde
Kort na zijn terugkomst stierf koningin Isabella, die hem altijd goed gezind was. Op 20 mei 1506 stierf Columbus in de Spaanse stad Valladolid op 55-jarige leeftijd. De zeeroutes die hij uitstippelde om de oceaan over te steken  heen met de passaatwinden via de Canarische Eilanden en terug langs de Azoren  gelden nog altijd als de ideale passages. Zijn zoon Diego erfde na zijn dood de titels van onderkoning en admiraal. Zelf heeft hij nooit geweten dat hij een tot dan toe onbekend werelddeel, Amerika, had 'ontdekt'. Het werelddeel dat hij uiteindelijk bereikbaar maakte voor Europa, werd Amerika genoemd, naar de ontdekkingsreiziger Amerigo Vespucci. Een jaar na Columbus' dood verscheen de naam Amerika voor het eerst op een kaart, en wel die van Martin Waldseemller.

Columbus leefde in een overgangstijd. De Middeleeuwen gingen over in de Nieuwe Tijd; de periode van verandering. De dag dat Columbus in 1492 voet aan wal zette in Amerika, werd wel gebruikt als datering van het begin van de Nieuwe Tijd. In Barcelona staat aan het eind van de beroemde straat de Ramblas, een hoge zuil, met daarbovenop Columbus. Dramatisch wijst hij met n hand naar de zee.


Opvattingen over Columbus

Columbus Day, volgens deze zegel op 9 oktober !Vaak wordt in vanuit bepaalde geschiedkundige perspectieven, met name Amerikaanse en Italiaanse, Columbus als held aangeschreven. Mensen die Columbus als held beschouwen, bewonderen zijn durf en veel Amerikanen zien hem als voorganger van de 'American dream' omdat hij met een simpel idee heel ver is gekomen. Verder waarderen veel katholieken het feit dat hij het katholicisme naar Amerika bracht. Om dit soort redenen wordt in veel Amerikaanse landen elk jaar op 12 oktober Columbusdag gevierd.

De discussie tussen de 'witte legende' en de 'zwarte legende' is haast zo oud als de ontdekking van Amerika zelf. De aanzet werd in 1552 gegeven door Las Casas, die zelf overigens een vriend van Columbus was, de auteur van het Zeer kort relaas van de vernietiging van de Indin.

Anderen, zoals men kan lezen in A People's History van Howard Zinn, zijn kritisch over Columbus en schilderen hem af als een roofzuchtige conquistador. Zij zien hem als verantwoordelijk voor de genocide op de oorspronkelijke bevolking van Amerika en als aanzetter van de slavenhandel. Vanwege onder andere deze redenen heeft de Venezolaanse president Hugo Chvez in 2002 Columbusdag vervangen voor Da de la Resistencia Indgena; de 'dag van het Inheems Verzet'. Op 12 oktober 2004 vernielden aanhangers van Chavez een honderd jaar oud standbeeld van Columbus omdat hij zich volgens hen schuldig had gemaakt aan 'imperialistische genocide'. Ook bekladden zij beelden van Columbus met slogans als 'Columbus=Bush'.

In mei 2006 werd op een internationaal congres in Genua, naar aanleiding van Columbus' 500ste overlijdensdag, het Simacasdocument gepresenteerd door de Spaanse Columbuskenner Consuelo Varela. Dat document was kort daarvoor opgedoken in het (Spaanse) Nationaal Archief van Simacas, in een bundel verslagen waar het niet thuishoorde. Het bleek een kopie te zijn van het al in 1500 verdwenen proces-verbaal van de Spaanse gezant Francisco de Bobadilla over de wandaden van Columbus op Hispaniola. De inhoud sloeg in als een bom. Hiermee won de zwarte legende, zoals de wandaden van de Spanjaarden in hun kolonin wel worden genoemd, nog meer aan zeggingskracht en waarheidsgehalte. Inmiddels zijn de meeste historici de mening toegedaan, dat de Katholieke Majesteiten, Ferdinand en Isabel, het oorspronkelijke en voor Columbus zwaarbelastende Bobadilla-rapport in alle stilte in een geheim archief hebben laten verdwijnen.


Mythen en misvattingen
De namen van Columbus 
Catalaans Cristfor Colom 
Grieks Χριστόφορος Κολόμβος 
Italiaans Cristoforo Colombo 
Latijn Christophorus Columbus 
Portugees Cristvo Colombo 
Spaans Cristbal Coln 
Er zijn maar weinig andere personen in de geschiedenis over wie zoveel mythes en misverstanden bestaan als Columbus. Zo zou Columbus in armoede gestorven zijn. In werkelijkheid was hij steenrijk, maar streed hij in zijn laatste levensjaren wel voor eerherstel. Zo zou ook zijn bemanning vlak voordat hij Amerika ontdekte bijna gemuit hebben en hem gedwongen hebben terug te keren, wat ook niet waar is.


Pythagoras en Aristoteles
In tegenstelling tot wat vaak gedacht wordt is Columbus net de eerste persoon die dacht dat de aarde rond was. Pythagoras en Aristoteles wisten eeuwen voor onze jaartelling al dat de aarde rond was. Columbus was echter de eerste die tot de gedachte kwam dat men door naar het westen te zeilen bij het oosten uitkwam en dat plan ook daadwerkelijk uitvoerde. Overigens schatte Columbus de aarde een kwart kleiner in dan zij in werkelijkheid is, waardoor Amerika zich precies bevond op de plek waar hij Azi verwachtte. Overigens kan men stellen dat het een gelukkig toeval was dat Columbus de aarde te klein inschatte, wanneer Columbus de werkelijke afstand tussen Europa en de oostkust van Azi gekend zou hebben, zou hij het waarschijnlijk nooit aangedurfd hebben die afstand te bevaren.


Engels logboek
Op de terugreis van zijn eerste reis heeft hij tijdens de storm een samenvatting van zijn belevenissen geschreven, verpakt en in een ton gedaan, en overboord gegooid, in de hoop dat iemand het zou vinden als Columbus de reis niet zou overleven. In het einde van de 19e eeuw dook er in Engeland een geschrift op (in het Engels!) waarvan werd gezegd dat dat het logboek was dat Columbus overboord had gegooid, maar dat was overduidelijk een vervalsing.


Columbus wist de route
Een andere regelmatig terugkerende legende is dat Columbus van tevoren van het bestaan van Amerika wist. Sommigen beweren dat Columbus op de Azoren eens een stervende zeeman heeft gesproken, die hem verteld had over een land in het westen. In historische bronnen is hierover echter niets terug te vinden. Columbus heeft in zijn reisverslag meerdere keren gesproken over een kaart waarop was aangegeven welke kant hij op moest varen om bepaalde eilanden te bereiken. Sommigen hebben hieruit geconcludeerd dat hij in het bezit was van een kaart waar Amerika op stond afgebeeld, maar in werkelijkheid was het waarschijnlijk simpelweg een kaart van Azi. Sommigen gaan zelfs zo ver te beweren dat Columbus voor 1492 al eens in Amerika is geweest, aangezien hij had geschreven gezeild te hebben naar 'Engeland, Thule en nog veel verder', wat sommigen interpreteren als een bewijs dat hij Groenland, Labrador of Newfoundland bezocht heeft.


Columbus' laatste rustplaats

Het graf van Columbus in SevillaIets anders wat aanleiding geeft tot discussies, is de plaats van zijn graf. Zijn graf is verschillende keren van plaats gewijzigd, voor het laatst in 1898, toen hij in Sevilla werd begraven onder een groot grafmonument. Zijn graf is in een praalgraf in de grootste kapel de Capilla Mayor van de Kathedraal van Sevilla, Catedral de Santa Maria de la Sede, in Sevilla in Spanje.

Enkele jaren eerder werd echter in Santo Domingo een grafkist van Don Cristbal Coln aangetroffen, die in 1992, bij de 500-jarige verjaardag van de ontdekking in een groot monument even buiten Santo Domingo werd bijgezet. De Dominicanen menen dat in het graf in Spanje niet Christoffel, maar diens zoon Diego Columbus begraven ligt. Na DNA-tests in 2006 lijkt het er toch op dat de stoffelijke overblijfselen in Sevilla de echte zijn.


De afkomst van Columbus

Columbus' handtekeningZijn precieze geboorteplaats wordt betwist. Hij zei zelf dat hij uit Genua kwam, wat in zijn eigen tijd niet betwijfeld werd, en ook door veel historici aanvaard wordt. Sommigen menen echter dat hij een andere afkomst had, die hij om een of andere reden liever verzweeg. Een voedingsbodem voor dergelijke theorien vormt zijn grafschrift Non confundar in aeternam. Sommigen vertalen dit als "Laat me niet voor eeuwig verward worden" en zien dat als aanwijzing voor een andere afkomst dan algemeen wordt aangenomen, terwijl de tekst op zich juist de vertrouwvolle slotregels van het Te Deum zijn.

Volgens sommigen was Columbus de zoon van een Byzantijnse edelman van het Griekse eiland Chios, dat ten tijde van Columbus geboorte bij Genua hoorde. Als bewijs voor hun theorie voeren zij aan dat Columbus in zijn reisverslagen regelmatig het natuurschoon dat hij zag vergeleek met dat op Chios, en dat Columbus nog steeds een veel voorkomende achternaam is op Chios. Anderen menen dan weer dat hij uit Galici komt. Zij baseren deze bewering op het feit dat Columbus niet foutloos Spaans spelde. In werkelijkheid is dit waarschijnlijk veroorzaakt door het feit dat Columbus jarenlang in Portugal heeft gewoond, want elke keer wanneer er een verschil bestaat tussen de Galicische en Portugese vorm gebruikt Columbus de Portugese. Weer anderen menen dat hij uit het dorpje Cuba in de Alentejo in Portugal komt, en dat hij het eiland Cuba naar zijn geboorteplaats genoemd heeft. Verder wordt hij nog aangezien als bekeerde jood, Fransman, Corsicaan, Catalaan, Armenir en Georgir.

Vaak worden dergelijke theorien alleen aanvaard door historici die zelf de betreffende nationaliteit bezitten. De meeste historici gaan er dan ook vanuit dat Columbus gewoon van Genua komt, omdat er bovendien wettelijke documenten bestaan die dat bevestigen.


Het ei van Columbus
Zie Ei van Columbus voor het hoofdartikel over dit onderwerp. 

Tijdens een gastmaal bij kardinaal Mendoza werd tegen Columbus gezegd dat ook iemand anders Amerika had kunnen ontdekken als hij het niet had gedaan.

Columbus vroeg daarop alle aanwezigen of ze hun ei rechtop konden laten staan. Niemand lukte het. De eieren vielen steeds om. Columbus pakte toen zijn ei en maakte n kant plat door het op tafel te tikken. Het ei bleef nu rechtop staan. Hij zei dat "iedereen wel iets kan ontdekken, maar dat het erom gaat wie dat het eerste doet."

Deze anekdote wordt ook wel toegeschreven aan andere personen, onder wie aan Filippo Brunelleschi, de bouwer van de koepel van de Dom van Florence.


Deze anekdote wordt ook wel toegeschreven aan andere personen, onder wie aan Filippo Brunelleschi, de bouwer van de koepel van de Dom van Florence.

----------


## parido

hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta

----------


## parido

01:40 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta

----------


## [email protected]

Jij blijft aan de gang.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## parido

Hoe bedoel je jij blijft maar aan de gang?  :tong uitsteken: 

hoe kom jij opeens aan die 217000?

----------


## tamso

> Jij blijft aan de gang.


Hij haalt je in zo te zien. :lekpuh:

----------


## tamso

> Hoe bedoel je jij blijft maar aan de gang? 
> 
> hoe kom jij opeens aan die 217000?


Gulle gevers in de wereld.

----------


## parido

jij dus! mag ik ook profiteren van zo een gulle gever?

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
--,.3

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht sss

----------


## [email protected]

> Hoe bedoel je jij blijft maar aan de gang? 
> 
> hoe kom jij opeens aan die 217000?




Ik heb gekregen sahbi.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## parido

ja jongen! jij hebt mensen achter je

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht sss

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie ';;over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht sss

----------


## parido

hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta

----------


## parido

hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de Marokkanen die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbetalen

----------


## parido

tamso hoe maak je het kerel?

----------


## parido

hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de Marokkanen die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbetalen

----------


## parido

hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de Marokkanen die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over ===-

----------


## parido

hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de Marokkanen die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbetalen

----------


## parido

hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de Marokkanen die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbetalen

----------


## parido

info:


hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de Marokkanen die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbetalen

----------


## parido

info:


hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de Marokkanen die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbetalen

----------


## parido

info:


hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de Marokkanen die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

Wat u moet weten over terugbetalen

----------


## parido

tamso 
Banned



Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 1.869
Geregistreerd: 1 juni 2008
Locatie: kikkerlandje holland
Credits: 2.918 2 december 2008, 01:28 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 






tamso 
Bekijk openbaar profiel 
Stuur e-mail naar tamso 
Bezoek tamso's webpagina! 
Zoek meer berichten van tamso 
Voeg tamso toe aan je vriendenlijst 

(#13) 

tamso 
Banned



Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 1.869
Geregistreerd: 1 juni 2008
Locatie: kikkerlandje holland
Credits: 2.918 2 december 2008, 01:35 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

test 






tamso 
Bekijk openbaar profiel 
Stuur e-mail naar tamso 
Bezoek tamso's webpagina! 
Zoek meer berichten van tamso 
Voeg tamso toe aan je vriendenlijst 

(#14) 

tamso 
Banned



Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 1.869
Geregistreerd: 1 juni 2008
Locatie: kikkerlandje holland
Credits: 2.918 2 december 2008, 01:36 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

mm 

tamso 
Banned



Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 1.869
Geregistreerd: 1 juni 2008
Locatie: kikkerlandje holland
Credits: 2.918 2 december 2008, 01:28 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 






tamso 
Bekijk openbaar profiel 
Stuur e-mail naar tamso 
Bezoek tamso's webpagina! 
Zoek meer berichten van tamso 
Voeg tamso toe aan je vriendenlijst 

(#13) 

tamso 
Banned



Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 1.869
Geregistreerd: 1 juni 2008
Locatie: kikkerlandje holland
Credits: 2.918 2 december 2008, 01:35 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

test 






tamso 
Bekijk openbaar profiel 
Stuur e-mail naar tamso 
Bezoek tamso's webpagina! 
Zoek meer berichten van tamso 
Voeg tamso toe aan je vriendenlijst 

(#14) 

tamso 
Banned



Geslacht: Man
Berichten: 1.869
Geregistreerd: 1 juni 2008
Locatie: kikkerlandje holland
Credits: 2.918 2 december 2008, 01:36 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## bouchta

wat een slap gelul zeg

----------


## parido

Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de Marokkanen die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbetalen

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.
> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 
Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 
Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.
Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.
Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?-----
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta lyyt

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanafhgfhgchgcfkmaand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep
bsfuiawsrfhcfbsdhfuweh fvcd

Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht d

----------


## [email protected]

Ben je nou nog bezig?


 :jammer:

----------


## parido

dat zie je toch

----------


## parido

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep
bsfuiawsrfhcfbsdhfuweh fvcd

Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht d

----------


## parido

2 december 2008, 01:44 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht

----------


## parido

2 december 2008, 01:44 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
tralalalalaa

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je be richt 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht 
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door parido 
hier wat informatie over de ib groep 



Ik ben mijn afhaalbericht kwijt. Wat moet ik doen?
Als je het afhaalbericht kwijt bent, kun je de Ov-studentenkaart ook afhalen met je kaartnummer. In Mijn IB-Groep kun je precies zien wat je kaartnummer is en op welk postkantoor je kaart voor je klaar ligt. Je kunt het kaartnummer ook telefonisch opvragen. Met het kaartnummer, geldige legitimatie en twee goed gelijkende pasfoto's kun je de kaart vervolgens afhalen op het postkantoor.




Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart van 2009 eerder of later ophalen?
Op mijn afhaalbericht staat dat ik de Ov-studentenkaart moet afhalen in een bepaalde periode. Kan ik mijn Ov-kaart eerder of later ophalen? De periode op je afhaalbericht is een voorkeursperiode. Je kunt je Ov-studentenkaart ook eerder of later ophalen als je wilt. Het kan wel zijn dat het dan drukker is op het postkantoor.




Ik haal de Ov-kaart niet op, krijg ik nu meer financiering?
Als je er voor kiest je Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen, ontvang je gn extra studiefinanciering.




In welke situatie kan ik beter mijn Ov-kaart niet ophalen?
In de volgende situaties kun je ervan uitgaan dat je geen recht meer hebt op een Ov-studentenkaart:

je stopt met je studie of je studeert af 
je hebt je maximale studiefinancieringsduur verbruikt 
je zit boven de maximale bijverdiengrens 
je gaat een studie doen waarvoor je geen studiefinanciering krijgt (bijvoorbeeld een deeltijdstudie of je schrijft je in als extraneus) 
Val je onder de prestatiebeurs? Dan valt de Ov-studentenkaart ook onder de prestatienorm. Wil je het risico vermijden dat je een bedrag voor de Ov-studentenkaart moet betalen bij het niet behalen van een diploma? Dan kun je er voor kiezen om de Ov-studentenkaart niet op te halen bij het postkantoor. Heb je al een Ov-studentenkaart in je bezit? Dan kun je deze eventueel weer inleveren. 



Kan ik de Ov-kaart ook op een ander adres afhalen?
Je kunt de kaart alln afhalen op het postkantoor dat op het afhaalbericht vermeld staat. Dat is altijd een postkantoor in de buurt van het adres waarop je staat ingeschreven bij de Gemeentelijke Basisadministratie. De kaart kan niet naar een ander adres worden gestuurd.




Ik heb een vraag over mijn Bericht 2009
Waarom krijg ik minder geld in 2009?
Voor de berekening van de aanvullende beurs van 2009 kijken we naar het inkomen van je ouder(s) uit 2007.
Het kan zijn dat er minder aanvullende beurs is berekend in 2009 dan voor 2008. 
Het kan ook zijn dat er nog geen aanvullende beurs voor 2009 is berekend. Bij ouderbijdrage staat dan nog geen bedrag bij (een van) je ouders.

Waarom staat er een schuld op mijn Bericht?
Je studiefinanciering is een prestatiebeurs. De prestatiebeurs wordt uitbetaald als een lening. Je ziet deze lening dus eerst als schuld op je bericht staan. Als je binnen de diplomatermijn van tien jaar je diploma haalt, dan wordt je prestatiebeurs omgezet in een gift. Haal je geen diploma, dan moet je prestatiebeurs terugbetalen.

Ik studeer niet meer, waarom krijg ik Bericht over 2009?
Je moet altijd aan ons doorgeven dat je klaar bent of gestopt bent met je opleiding. Op die manier loopt je studiefinanciering niet ten onrechte door. Geef de uitschrijfdatum aan ons door via Mijn IB-Groep. Let op: als je geen recht meer hebt op studiefinanciering, heb je ook geen recht meer op je Ov-studentenkaart. Lever je Ov-studentenkaart op tijd in en haal je nieuwe kaart voor 2009 niet op. 



Hoe kan ik de gegevens op mijn Bericht wijzigen?
Je kunt wijzigingen snel en makkelijk via Mijn IB-Groep doorgeven. Om in te loggen op Mijn IB-Groep heb je een DigiD met sms-functie nodig. Als we je gegevens gewijzigd hebben, krijg je van ons een nieuw bericht.




Hoe moet ik een adreswijziging doorgeven?
Een adreswijziging moet je binnen vijf dagen na je verhuizing doorgeven aan de gemeente waar je gaat wonen. Studenten die studiefinanciering ontvangen moeten hun adreswijziging ook doorgeven aan de IB-Groep


Welke tegemoetkoming 


Er zijn verschillende soorten tegemoetkoming. Hieronder staat in het kort voor wie de soorten tegemoetkoming zijn bedoeld. De exacte voorwaarden vind je bij de beschrijving van de verschillende tegemoetkomingen. 
Tegemoetkoming ouders
Geldt voor ouders van kinderen jonger dan 18 jaar. Alleen als de kinderen een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het beroepsonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming scholieren
Geldt voor scholieren van 18 jaar en ouder die een opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of het voortgezet algemeen volwassenenonderwijs volgen. 
Tegemoetkoming leraren
Geldt voor studenten, zij-instromers en contractanten die een Pabo-opleiding of een lerarenopleiding in het hoger onderwijs volgen. Alleen als er geen recht meer bestaat op studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren. 
Tegemoetkoming deeltijders
Geldt voor scholieren die in deeltijd een vmbo-opleiding theoretische leerweg, havo- of vwo opleiding in het voortgezet onderwijs of een vavo-opleiding volgen. Dit geldt ook als je 30 jaar of ouder bent en voltijds n van deze opleidingen volgt


Terugbetalen studieschuld 


Als u een studieschuld hebt opgebouwd bij de IB-Groep, moet u die op een bepaald moment terugbetalen. U hebt een studieschuld opgebouwd als u tijdens uw opleiding een rentedragende lening, een renteloos voorschot of een prestatiebeurs die niet is omgezet in gift hebt ontvangen. U hebt ook een studieschuld als u ten onrechte studiefinanciering of een tegemoetkoming scholieren hebt ontvangen en die niet meteen hebt terugbetaald. 

U bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor het op tijd aflossen van uw studieschuld. Heeft u problemen met de aflossing, ontvangt u geen acceptgiros of zijn er wijzigingen die relevant zijn voor de aflossing, neemt u dan zo spoedig mogelijk contact op met de IB-Groep. Eventuele achterstanden in de aflossing die hierdoor ontstaan, moeten altijd worden ingehaald.

Als u opnieuw gaat studeren wordt de terugbetalingsperiode van een schuld voor een vorige opleiding tijdelijk opgeschort. Voorwaarde is wel dat u een opleiding volgt in het beroepsonderwijs of hoger onder wijs en dat u niet staat ingeschreven als extraneus.

U begint weer met terugbetalen vanaf de maand nadat u de nieuwe opleiding hebt beindigd.

> Folder Wat u moet weten over terugbeta 

Is dat alles of kan je nog meer woorden vullen in je bericht ;;;;:

----------

